# Clash Of Clans



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

*DON'T USE XMOD  NOW, DOING SO GETS YOUR VILLAGE BANNED FROM COC*


Well if anyone hasn't played it, its a highly addictive Android strategy game. You make armies, raid other villages for loot, improve your villages, defend you village and other stuff in this game. Its a must play game. Supercell
Check these for a basic grip of games for newbies -

Clash of Clans TH8 War Guides

Clash of Clans: Top 6 tips, hints, and cheats! | iMore

Clash of Clans Cheats, Hints, and Cheat Codes

Clash of Clans Wiki


I couldn't find any thread related to this so I created this thread. Now coming to the main topic, people on the digit WhatsApp group decided to have a Clash of Clans clan of our own. So I went and created it, it isn't some fancy clan or something but we will have TDF members there only so if you wanna join, come and join. 

*i.imgur.com/lANpi48.png

*members list*


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YDj5rwH.jpg?1



old screenshot


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lJblqRm.png?1



The clan name is *Mighty Legends*. We are currently a level 9 clan. 

As of now, we have 29 people in the clan currently, the leader gets shuffled between rachit, arif, kaz and nomad. Everyone is welcome to join. Inactivity will get you kicked. 

*EVERYONE, NEW AND OLD MEMBERS, PLEASE FILL THIS FORM UP*
 *docs.google.com/forms/d/1nXEiqYDf...dfbrd5hw/viewform?c=0&w=1&usp=mail_form_link 



*Clan Tag - #GJ9URVQ *


*DOs and Don'ts of Clash of Clans*
by            [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]

DO

Rebuild Clan Castle and join a clan as soon as possible.
Build walls in separate compartments.
Dont put all your storages in one compartment. Spread them.
Build Wizard tower near storages, so horde of gobs raiding your storage can be quickly destroyed by wizard Tower.
Build,upgrade and centralize Air defense. They are most important to defend from air attacks.
In any townhall level, build and upgrade army camps to max ASAP because it makes your army stronger.
Always make sure a research is going in laboratory.
Upgrade walls in between, whenever you get gold and a builder is free.
Always make sure the builders become free in different time because if you become busy by the time they finish, more builders will be idle.
Remove obstacles like rocks, trees, etc. They randomly provide gems.
* Dont Remove Gembox ASAP*. Remove it exactly after 48 hours and you'll get the next gem box very soon. (Its a trick. Don't know why it works)
Search for good bases with lot of loot to attack, even if it takes 50 searches.
Try to keep traps inside of walls as they can be easily triggered then kept outside although its not suitable in all cases.
Always deploy healing spells ahead of your troops i.e. In the direction they advance.
If you are a rooted android user, check out xmodgames on play store. You can stimulate war attack in it, also you can search for opponent with specific amount of resources with it. Also check you RepitiTouch, it records your touch movements and then plays them whenever you want. Combine both of them and you won't lose any war attack.




DONT

Don't Spend gems in anything. They are for buying builders only. Finish now option can be tempting but dont do it. 
Don't build your village completely in one corner. Enemies can spawn in all direction. Even in these areas.
Don't upgrade Townhall without upgrading everything to max. You can skip collectors and mines after level 10. Sure upgrading townhall gives more building and more walls, it also reduces loot that you can take from the villages that are lower than your townhall level.
Don't stack layers of wall. Wallbreakers do splash damage can easily break all layers.
Don't keep any builders free.
Don't upgrade two or more adjacent defense buildings at the same time. It will make that side vulnerable.
Don't keep your buildings too much apart. This can create a void in between which can be used by enemies to spawn.
Don't buy 5th builder, it'll be a waste unless you are always online on CoC as after a certain level, upgrading gets very very costly. Better use those gems to boost collectors when you need to.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2014)

If this game comes to WP, i will definitely join. 
Till that time, ciao. 

Playing as part of a clan towards a common goal, is a great feeling.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 21, 2014)

almost done downloading


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> If this game comes to WP, i will definitely join.
> Till that time, ciao.
> 
> Playing as part of a clan towards a common goal, is a great feeling.



 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] is using Andy to play from PC


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Andy for poor people like me


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

Just joined, dunno if it's the right one, coz it's all silent in there. Btw imma beginner haven't been to any clan wars and stuff, hope that's fine


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

^hi yes its fine lol, many of us are new and started today. send pm tomorrow to op if you wanna get added to the whatsapp group, he asleep now


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dastan said:


> Just joined, dunno if it's the right one, coz it's all silent in there. Btw imma beginner haven't been to any clan wars and stuff, hope that's fine



you are niku? I just woke up. we don't have many members so it was silent.  
And everyone who committed to join is new so no problem in that.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

my ign is sparklingpwnie


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Newbies like me go though some guides like these:
Clash of Clans: Top 6 tips, hints, and cheats! | iMore
Clash of Clans Cheats, Hints, and Cheat Codes

share if you find something better


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

oh great tfs

so building town hall outside the base, unprotected by weapons, good idea for us?


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

No idea


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> @kaz is using Andy to play from PC


I can't be in home PC all the time. Mobile is the only way for me.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> I can't be in home PC all the time. Mobile is the only way for me.



You need not be playing all day....


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 22, 2014)

Okay I know it's kinda off-topic but why am I not able to sync my android device with Andy? When I click on 'Google Play Store' in '1ClickSync' it shows my connected phone as 'samsung GT-I9070 g3063890b0a43e55e', but when I click on it it shows an "ERR_PROTOBUF: Package was not found" error. Any idea what it means? 

BTW I came to know about this wonderful software from this thread only, so thanks [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] & [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] for mentioning it.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> Okay I know it's kinda off-topic but why am I not able to sync my android device with Andy? When I click on 'Google Play Store' in '1ClickSync' it shows my connected phone as 'samsung GT-I9070 g3063890b0a43e55e', but when I click on it it shows an "ERR_PROTOBUF: Package was not found" error. Any idea what it means?
> 
> BTW I came to know about this wonderful software from this thread only, so thanks [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] & [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] for mentioning it.



When I click playstore it shows Please Wait popup and stays there


----------



## TheFallenLord (Aug 22, 2014)

^^The same happened to me too at first but then after a number of tries it suddenly detected my device. Now it successfully detects my device 8/10 times I click on Google Play Store but it doesn't sync.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2014)

What is the clan name? I am playing this for some times.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What is the clan name? I am playing this for some times.



VirtualWarriors

- - - Updated - - -

I started last night


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> you are niku? I just woke up. we don't have many members so it was silent.
> And everyone who committed to join is new so no problem in that.



Yes   Ah yes i understand that now, its OK

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Newbies like me go though some guides like these:
> Clash of Clans: Top 6 tips, hints, and cheats! | iMore
> Clash of Clans Cheats, Hints, and Cheat Codes
> 
> share if you find something better



Good stuff those were, thanks. After reading those i realized some of my mistakes.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Also visit this page:
Clash of Clans Wiki

Add this and above links in 1st post  [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> oh great tfs
> 
> so building town hall outside the base, unprotected by weapons, good idea for us?




I maybe wrong but that tactic is used for getting the the shield replenished afaik. So you get 12/16 (?) hour protection and consequently peace of mind


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

Im having peace of mind by timing and using whatever gold and elixir im getting... hope that is a viable strategy in the long run


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Just a look of my village


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/c89lX7U.jpg


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

^needs a bit tidying up


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2014)

So, CoC is similar to Royal Revolt right?


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

Im yet to figure out a good base layout but :/ For now it's just simple square and gets pawned easily


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

miiine
*i.imgur.com/S4amGcc.png


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Dastan said:


> ^needs a bit tidying up



Yup 

Building a better elixir and gold mine, barrack and storage for golds and elixir first


----------



## snap (Aug 22, 2014)

I always get the urge to use cheats in these kinda games


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> miiine



You need not keep gold mines inside walls...

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> I always get the urge to use cheats in these kinda games



Modded apks dont work


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 22, 2014)

snap said:


> I always get the urge to use cheats in these kinda games



game always syncs with servers so no one can cheat


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

snap said:


> I always get the urge to use cheats in these kinda games



no cheating



kaz said:


> You need not keep gold mines inside walls...



oh! don't keep mines within walls, dont keep town hall within walls
what to keep within walls?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What is the clan name? I am playing this for some times.



VirtualWarriors. only 3 member till now   the clan flag is in the pic. 



Anorion said:


> oh great tfs
> 
> so building town hall outside the base, unprotected by weapons, good idea for us?



yes. unless you are aiming for trophies.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> miiine
> *i.imgur.com/S4amGcc.png



you are doing it wrong. move the number and elixir collector out and make a closed rectangle to protect the storages.


----------



## Dastan (Aug 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> no cheating
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Storages, mortars, archers, townhall/clan castle(depends).


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> VirtualWarriors. only 3 member till now   the clan flag is in the pic.



Ok, I guess the other members havenot built the castle yet. Post here once you got 10+ members. I am already in a clan, and participating in clan wars.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

better now??
*i.imgur.com/gYjqpgZ.png


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok, I guess the other members havenot built the castle yet. Post here once you got 10+ members. I am already in a clan, and participating in clan wars.



okk



Anorion said:


> better now??
> *i.imgur.com/gYjqpgZ.png



yeah


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok, I guess the other members havenot built the castle yet. Post here once you got 10+ members. I am already in a clan, and participating in clan wars.



Show us your village setup...


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2014)

hey add our IGNs to the list? mine is sparklingpwnie


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 22, 2014)

kaz said:


> Show us your village setup...



My setup is just simple, I am in the track of getting resource and upgrading, rather than fighting and defenses. After fully upgrading everything, I will go for trophies. 

View attachment 14675


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Attachment doesn't work


----------



## Vyom (Aug 22, 2014)

I know many won't like my post here, but I will just post nevertheless since I can't keep it up inside me.

This game is just a waste of time. Just like Farmville, Yoville and all those cr@p games on facebook. I don't know why people waste time on such games where they learn nothing. I like Subway surfer, since it's a game which requires mental agility and quick reflex. But I never liked the in game ads where I was prompted to download CoC. Similarly any games like Racing or even FPS makes you "learn" something. Makes your mind stronger. But "clash of clans"... wtf... 

Seriously, its better you sit in the dark relaxing than waste time on a game where you get nothing in the end. Zlich.

And if people are still going to continue playing this.. I would know for sure what is wrong with this society. And then I would just unsubscribe this thread, and pretend it don't exist.


----------



## kaz (Aug 22, 2014)

Ture its a waste of time, but it also teaches something, money management


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 23, 2014)

LOL Vyom you don't have to bash anyone because they play some specific game. Everyone has to IR choices, everyone plays something that someone doesn't like


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

im with vyom here
it has all the elements of a waste game. 
time sinks, IAP, p2w

however, there is a social element to it. That in itself is better than sitting away on the computer playing a single player title bashing away buttons all by your own sad self. 
then I guess there is some kind of teamwork involved as the game progresses, which I have to find out

and when it comes to learning, if you have that attitude about constantly learning, you will pick up new things from any activity


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Guys if you have completed your village please share the setup


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

^that means you have completed


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

No Ano... Will learn from yours 

- - - Updated - - -

I will show mine before sleeping tonight so you guys can see my progress


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2014)

All games are not meant to be for learning purposes. some are just for killing time, when you have nothing more to do.
In deathmatch type of games, you're just constantly running and shoot each other to survive. What you've learned there? Survival skills for humanity? None. It's just fun. 

Same applies here. It's just a game to test your strategy skills, nothing more. Btw, Am not a fan of CoC and never played it before, but this is how some games works.
But i hate how some devs force you to buy the in-game items like gems, gold, energy etc., in order to win.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

I always believe that it's the people who make or break a game, and who are the real content, not the game itself
if the people are great, the game is great. can't wait to build rebuild the guild hall and join up.


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone was selling an account for 50k or something for this game.....


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> Someone was selling an account for 50k or something for this game.....



wooow did he get any customer?


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/185680-clash-clans-lvl-55-th7-account-up-15-grands.html

^ 10k


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

Flash said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/185680-clash-clans-lvl-55-th7-account-up-15-grands.html
> 
> ^ 10k



I am pretty sure he had quoted a lot more in the beginning.


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Wish this game lives long enough and its craze don't fade away with time...I will also make some money then 

- - - Updated - - -

*Day 2* update
*i.imgur.com/beRcsCw.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

how you have so many walls 

cannons and archer better inside walls?


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Its just 50 bricks for me...TownHall level 3


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

we need more people for the clan :O only people from the WhatsApp group have joined except Dastan :/


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

It will take some time bro...After people realise our might there will be rush to join our clan


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 24, 2014)

Flash said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/bazaar/185680-clash-clans-lvl-55-th7-account-up-15-grands.html
> 
> ^ 10k



Lol, I am Lvl 58., I will sell the account for 11K, Anyone?

BTW, it is not pay to win, I have not spent a single penny on this game and gems are easily collectable. It is the impatient people who cannot wait , and the game is balanced pretty well, so that the person who are paying will rule. It is fun for all peoples.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 26, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Lol, I am Lvl 58., I will sell the account for 11K, Anyone?
> 
> BTW, it is not pay to win, I have not spent a single penny on this game and gems are easily collectable. It is the impatient people who cannot wait , and the game is balanced pretty well, so that the person who are paying will rule. It is fun for all peoples.


people who actually buy gems, gold, elixir end up with TH level 10 and level 3 walls mostly  

- - - Updated - - -

BTW guys i won't be online till Friday, my mobile LCD also broke and my PC is already not working. won't have internet access until mobile is repaired.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

This is to be played Online right?


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

Yup...You need decent internet because some of us are already experiencing sync problems like you update something and the server doesn't sync that and when you open the game again you will see those updates gone

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/qufazqJ.jpg

Add this in the first post  [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

bumping so that people may notice


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

anyone wants troops? I have full elix and cannot use it till end of day


----------



## Dastan (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

The clan could use few more geeks from digit


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

I love this game. Would be awesome to play with you guys,too bad i already joined a clan.


----------



## kaz (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



.jRay. said:


> I love this game. Would be awesome to play with you guys,too bad i already joined a clan.



Aditya left his clan and made this one 
Even when that clan had 2 girls


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



.jRay. said:


> I love this game. Would be awesome to play with you guys,too bad i already joined a clan.


you can always leave a clan..


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



kaz said:


> Aditya left his clan and made this one
> Even when that clan had 2 girls


haha. my clan has only one girl.



adityak469 said:


> you can always leave a clan..



Its a good clan. My bro's the leader and we win every war.


----------



## Dastan (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

no problemo, at least we have one more digitan to discuss strategies with


----------



## Prashmith (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

gr8 thread i am lvl60 crystal 2(lvl25 and 12 in my new accounts lol) i may visit but cant join have my own clan Hawx> With a clan website n  other stuff  can link it if u would like to see


- - - Updated - - -

hy for coc modded apk and other hacks dont work but i DO have a Loot Search TooL and Sandbox attack tool 
And Also play on bluestacks app player(google it lol) It helps a bit


FOR those saying coc is apy to win i havent spend a single gem

first month town hall 6 with gold 2 league

second month townhall 8 with crystal

third month master league

fourth th9

fifth maxed out th9

6th th10 
see how easy


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

14 members in our clan now....


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



kaz said:


> 14 members in our clan now....



nice.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



kaz said:


> 14 members in our clan now....



WOAH!! sorry for not being active, i'll find some way to make someone co-leader then you guys can have wars. I'll join after this month ;-;


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



adityak469 said:


> WOAH!! sorry for not being active, i'll find some way to make someone co-leader then you guys can have wars. I'll join after this month ;-;


We were forced to make a new clan. Mighty legends is the name. Do join at the earliest


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

damn. who's the leader? and i'll join after this month. send a screencap of the clan.


----------



## kaz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



adityak469 said:


> damn. who's the leader? and i'll join after this month. send a screencap of the clan.


 [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] is the leader and [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] is the co-leader


----------



## Prashmith (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

BEING honest,ur clan Is dead hardly ️Active people n Inacitve non hiring leaders LoL

If u Want we Can Create A better Clan And Well Plan Before making its not just making a clan and saying join members.....

create logos/website Make a good Support/create ️RULES n be with em/ I made A well to do ️Clan It had a website and other stuff closed it due to me being inactive We at peak were a family of 6 clans 

if anyone Wants He can be With me(I Wont be main leader but will surely Help! with hiring members n other stuff)

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> We were forced to make a new clan. Mighty legends is the name. Do join at the earliest



Lol old age story after 15 days u will create another mighty clan PLAN n GO if u want to make a successful clan


----------



## kaz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*

[MENTION=277207]Prashmith[/MENTION] Please join *Mighty Legends* there wont be any more change I assure you


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

I am LVL 59 with TH8, Clan : Mumbai Assassin. Currently in crystal league. It is an addictive game. Do connect your clash of clans account with facebook and google.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 12, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

we going to war !


----------



## Prashmith (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*



sniperz1 said:


> I am LVL 59 with TH8, Clan : Mumbai Assassin. Currently in crystal league. It is an addictive game. Do connect your clash of clans account with facebook and google.




gr8 btw i was crystal 1 at max farming right now at silver


----------



## Anorion (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

can't believe we won
next time, Ill keep that town hall inside, and not confuse it with clan castle
really sorry guiz, didn't understand properly


----------



## kaz (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

we won our 1st war


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

First blood. We will rise


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*



Prashmith said:


> BEING honest,ur clan Is dead hardly ️Active people n Inacitve non hiring leaders LoL
> 
> If u Want we Can Create A better Clan And Well Plan Before making its not just making a clan and saying join members.....
> 
> ...



well unexpected stuff happened. my only android phone broke, bluestacks doesn't work, neither does Andy. exams ka tension many more stuff. 
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], can you change this thread from Virtual warriors to Mighty Legends? 




kaz said:


> we won our 1st war



damn i miss the wars ;-;

btw post a screencap of the new clan


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 18, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/18/96043d384250b5817aa4e7132eee6b6c.jpg 
^ Clan Screen shot

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/18/951ad3977a9bdf0c55048eb57ec31e6a.jpg

^  How's my setup?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2014)

wow nice going to copy
th6?


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 18, 2014)

This is my account. Just reached Masters League today. 
Some tips for you all.
Never spend gems on any other thing except builder huts.
Never keep builders free, always keep them busy
Never keep research lab empty, always research your troops and make them better.
Max out defenses/walls/armycamp/ barracks before upgrading your townhall.

I just love this game

Clan : Mumbai Ablaze

*i.imgur.com/InsjVFE.png

- - - Updated - - -

My TH is in left bottom corner, didnt come in the ss. TH8


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow nice going to copy
> th6?


It's townhall 5. I'm gonna farm for a while so this setup. Do share your setup also.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 20, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> This is my account. Just reached Masters League today.
> Some tips for you all.
> Never spend gems on any other thing except builder huts.
> Never keep builders free, always keep them busy
> ...


Nice. I assume you are playing for over 9 months??  What's the use of gems after getting all the gems?


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Nice. I assume you are playing for over 9 months??  What's the use of gems after getting all the gems?



No its been only 4 months. Just follow the tips I gave and you will progress up quickly too.
Gems should be used to buy builder huts from the store. Once you have purchased 5 builder huts then you can use gems for any other purpose.
More builder huts = more faster upgrade of your village. Currently I have 4, need 700 gems more for the 5th builder.
You can purchase max 5 builder huts.


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 21, 2014)

Currently on th5 .Just completed sweet victory and got my 3rd builder now . now will do some farming upgrading my Defenses and then will upgrade to th6 here's my layout using a hybrid base  *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/20/ce8d279cda40fe443a75500bda7b8fb5.jpg
And also got my 4th gem box in last 2 weeks


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guys if any of you want to join mighty legends do let us know. Its a clan for TDF members only.


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 21, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys if any of you want to join mighty legends do let us know. Its a clan for TDF members only.


Just sent a request to join your clan 
Name is Spartacus


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> No its been only 4 months. Just follow the tips I gave and you will progress up quickly too.
> Gems should be used to buy builder huts from the store. Once you have purchased 5 builder huts then you can use gems for any other purpose.
> More builder huts = more faster upgrade of your village. Currently I have 4, need 700 gems more for the 5th builder.
> You can purchase max 5 builder huts.


Sweet. It's been nearly a month since I started playing. At first I spent some of my gems without knowing it's true purpose. Now all is well.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> Just sent a request to join your clan
> Name is Spartacus


Isn't that spartcus?


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys if any of you want to join mighty legends do let us know. Its a clan for TDF members only.


I think we are the only clan created for tdf right?


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 22, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Isn't that spartcus?


Yup it is


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 22, 2014)

Downloaded, what's next 

ok kindda i got the idea of the game same username thehumanbot.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 22, 2014)

^build the clan castle then join us


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Downloaded, what's next
> 
> ok kindda i got the idea of the game same username thehumanbot.


New clanmate .. Yayy..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 23, 2014)

need 40k coins something to build that and i am in pretty bad situation  gonna uninstall and start again. was on level 5 already.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2014)

What is the clan name?


----------



## doom (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello guys
Downloaded the game 4 days back. Loving it. What's the use of a clan? Will get my clan castle up in 1 or 2 days. I'll post here requesting for an invite. Ign- Doomcaster


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> need 40k coins something to build that and i am in pretty bad situation  gonna uninstall and start again. was on level 5 already.


Nothing is bad situation unless you have spent gems for speeding up things. Saving 40k at the start isn't easy task. It takes usually 5 to 7 days to gather it.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> What is the clan name?


Clan name is mighty legends and we got 18 members till now.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 23, 2014)

doom said:


> Hello guys
> Downloaded the game 4 days back. Loving it. What's the use of a clan? Will get my clan castle up in 1 or 2 days. I'll post here requesting for an invite. Ign- Doomcaster


Clan provides you with support of troops whenever you need them. You help each other out. Not to mention wars between clans which is more exciting. Directly join our clan! You'll be added quickly than waiting to get invite.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Nice. I assume you are playing for over 9 months??  What's the use of gems after getting all the gems?



you use gems to boost resource production.



sniperz1 said:


> No its been only 4 months. Just follow the tips I gave and you will progress up quickly too.
> Gems should be used to buy builder huts from the store. Once you have purchased 5 builder huts then you can use gems for any other purpose.
> More builder huts = more faster upgrade of your village. Currently I have 4, need 700 gems more for the 5th builder.
> You can purchase max 5 builder huts.



lolwut? you won't even have the resources to keep all the builders busy.


----------



## doom (Sep 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Clan provides you with support of troops whenever you need them. You help each other out. Not to mention wars between clans which is more exciting. Directly join our clan! You'll be added quickly than waiting to get invite.


Got it. See you guys soon.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Clan name is mighty legends and we got 18 members till now.



Ok, I joined, accept plz. And BTW do you guys go for war or not?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2014)

yes. we going to war now itself.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 23, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Ok, I joined, accept plz. And BTW do you guys go for war or not?



war at 9pm tonight


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

24 minutes to go


----------



## doom (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

How is the clan war done? Like troops are clubbed or what?


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

No. Team attacks enemy bases. The team with more stars wins


----------



## doom (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

Please accept me in the clan. Have sent a request


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 24, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> lolwut? you won't even have the resources to keep all the builders busy.



Just have to keep on looting bases with huge amount of resources.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2014)

anyone here on level 8 ? please post your game screenshot.  want to see if i am playing this game right or not. anyway i am having fun. glued to it. spent around 45 minutes staring at those working and building stuff.


----------



## Makx (Sep 24, 2014)

If you haven't spent gems, than you have done noting wrong till now. You cant do anything wrong in this game except for spending gems unnecessarily.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2014)

stucked on gobbotown =/ been 2 days now. ); 6 canons one.


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

Which lvl


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 25, 2014)

level 11View attachment 14792


----------



## Anorion (Sep 25, 2014)

how is the war going ? 
no network in coll to check


----------



## Prashmith (Sep 26, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> anyone here on level 8 ? please post your game screenshot.  want to see if i am playing this game right or not. anyway i am having fun. glued to it. spent around 45 minutes staring at those working and building stuff.



i am lvl60 th 8 achived using autosearch tool ON
                                       and no gmes


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2014)

My mid TH8 base. Still need to upgrade archer towers, wiz towers, teslas and walls in defense. Spells are still on lvl 4. Other than that I'll be upgrading hogs and pekkas to lvl 3 before going to TH9

*i.imgur.com/HXsUrJ8.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 26, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> i am lvl60 th 8 achived using autosearch tool ON
> and no gmes



and what it is and where is that tool?

- - - Updated - - -

joined the clan


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2014)

Just visited Mighty Legends... Might join it after few days as some  of my friends in my clan are leaving the game.

BTW your top player (TH10) has rushed his base which is not a good practice... Max out defenses before upgrading TH. Also Most of the TH7s need elixer and gold only. You can find dead bases with easy BARCH loot in ~1250-1350 trophy range. For good DE you will have to go in gold 2 or preferably in crystal. However the higher you go, more are the chances of getting raided especially if your base has good loot. So maxing defenses is very important


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

Prashant we would very much like to see you in our clan. Do consider joining


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*



nomad47 said:


> Prashant we would very much like to see you in our clan. Do consider joining



I will. BTW what is your war win/loss stat?

Posting a video of my attack in last war...  Hope you guys will enjoy

[YOUTUBE]CKuR298rosY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

Our war has not started. Means it's prep day till tomorrow


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2014)

*puu.sh/bR84q/1d780da64d.png 

war results  new war will start in an hour, if one person joins, we will have 25v25 wars 

Prashant how do you make vids?

- - - Updated - - -



sniperz1 said:


> Just have to keep on looting bases with huge amount of resources.



you'll know once you reach TH 7/8

- - - Updated - - -



marvelousprashant said:


> Just visited Mighty Legends... Might join it after few days as some  of my friends in my clan are leaving the game.
> 
> BTW your top player (TH10) has rushed his base which is not a good practice... Max out defenses before upgrading TH. Also Most of the TH7s need elixer and gold only. You can find dead bases with easy BARCH loot in ~1250-1350 trophy range. For good DE you will have to go in gold 2 or preferably in crystal. However the higher you go, more are the chances of getting raided especially if your base has good loot. So maxing defenses is very important



well we don't know him and he isn't on the WhatsApp group, so can't do anything .


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*

Can you wait till 8- 8:30 for war so I can join?

Edit... sent request


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2014)

we started an hour ago


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Mighty Legends*



marvelousprashant said:


> Can you wait till 8- 8:30 for war so I can join?
> 
> Edit... sent request


Next tym buddy.
.


----------



## sniperz1 (Sep 29, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> you'll know once you reach TH 7/8



I am already on TH8, planning to stay on th8 till I max upgrade every defense and troop. May take another 2 - 3 months.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 2, 2014)

*OP has been updated, please check*


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2014)

We now have 25 members update that too, and the Clan Leader Name.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> We now have 25 members update that too, and the Clan Leader Name.


Done.

BTW latest war result - 

*puu.sh/bYvjb/be69025f12.png

Next war will start today 6pm


----------



## kaz (Oct 4, 2014)

What's wrong with this result? We won by 10stars only and not 45


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> What's wrong with this result? We won by 10stars only and not 45


Ohh wait, o didn't notice, uploaded previous war's  lemme upload this one.


----------



## Makx (Oct 5, 2014)

What's the form for?
Do I put my village name *"Chief Mak's Village"*?
And I am not on whatsapp.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 5, 2014)

Makx said:


> What's the form for?
> Do I put my village name *"Chief Mak's Village"*?
> And I am not on whatsapp.


To keep track of people joining and to reduce the confusion of who's who on WhatsApp CoC Group.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 6, 2014)

Latest War result  
*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/06/7db3512573bcb4d8a60bfebf66ee8e83.jpg


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 6, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Latest War result
> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/06/7db3512573bcb4d8a60bfebf66ee8e83.jpg



Lol. Such inactive.


----------



## kamal_saran (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm Spartacus from clan .anybody help me in installing Andy .. wanna play to . don't have my phone so no whats app or coc chat . pls reply here to help me installing Andy on PC


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> I'm Spartacus from clan .anybody help me in installing Andy .. wanna play to . don't have my phone so no whats app or coc chat . pls reply here to help me installing Andy on PC


Just install it and enable virtualization on PC. If any problem persists, contact then on FB.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 9, 2014)

Arey Spartacus we are at war with Sparta now. Join quickly


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2014)

he will miss out war I think because it already started


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 9, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> I'm Spartacus from clan .anybody help me in installing Andy .. wanna play to . don't have my phone so no whats app or coc chat . pls reply here to help me installing Andy on PC



Download and install bluestack
BlueStacks


----------



## kamal_saran (Oct 9, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Download and install bluestack
> BlueStacks



will do that andy is not running will join u guys tommorrow


----------



## Minion (Oct 14, 2014)

Started playing this game will join your clan after building my castle.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> Started playing this game will join you clan after building my castle.


Cool!! One more member for the clan


----------



## KayKashyap (Oct 15, 2014)

i'll join you guys someday,right now playing in my friend's clan, they r highly active people n cant leave them. 


Btw im on TH7,lvl 50,yet to unlock king  


P.s - just read regarding andy,i had another acc from my other lost mob,lvl 5th,will play with that in your clan.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

KayKashyap said:


> i'll join you guys someday,right now playing in my friend's clan, they r highly active people n cant leave them.
> 
> 
> Btw im on TH7,lvl 50,yet to unlock king
> ...


You're welcome anytime


----------



## theserpent (Oct 15, 2014)

I will join you all once I get my new Moto G  maybe sometime next week


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I will join you all once I get my new Moto G  maybe sometime next week


3 new people now


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 15, 2014)

theserpent said:


> I will join you all once I get my new Moto G  maybe sometime next week



Dont feed there.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 16, 2014)

How do I join the clan??


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> How do I join the clan??


Start playing CoC, rebuild Clan Castle, join the clan.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> Dont feed there.



zzzzzz ..... ;/


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Start playing CoC, rebuild Clan Castle, join the clan.


I already rebuild the clan I have only 600 trophies and it only shows invite only


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> I already rebuild the clan I have only 600 trophies and it only shows invite only


Ohh its 900 trophies to join. Lemme reduce the trophies required and also make it public. What's you ign?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Ohh its 900 trophies to join. Lemme reduce the trophies required and also make it public. What's you ign?


Same as here


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Same as here


Changed them. Join.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Changed them. Join.


Something ridiculous happened 
There was a huge thunderstorms and my TV Modem(spiter got completely burned) and inverter got burned  so cant tell I will be active on TDF and COC , now I am on a small mobile data And dont kick me


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 16, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Something ridiculous happened
> There was a huge thunderstorms and my TV Modem(spiter got completely burned) and inverter got burned  so cant tell I will be active on TDF and COC , now I am on a small mobile data And dont kick me


Sad to hear that man. :O

Don't worry we won't kick you.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 16, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Sad to hear that man. :O
> 
> Don't worry we won't kick you.


Thanksthis game is truly addictive


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



kaz said:


> It will take some time bro...After people realise our might there will be rush to join our clan


That time have arrived bro.. So many waiting to join our clan  

- - - Updated - - -

Preparing Some Guides for Clash of Clan.. Here is one of them..

*DOs and Don'ts of Clash of Clans*

DO

Rebuild Clan Castle and join a clan as soon as possible.
Build walls in separate compartments.
Dont put all your storages in one compartment. Spread them.
Build Wizard tower near storages, so horde of gobs raiding your storage can be quickly destroyed by wizard Tower.
Build,upgrade and centralize Air defense. They are most important to defend from air attacks.
In any townhall level, build and upgrade army camps to max ASAP because it makes your army stronger.
Always make sure a research is going in laboratory.
Upgrade walls in between, whenever you get gold and a builder is free.
Always make sure the builders become free in different time because if you become busy by the time they finish, more builders will be idle.
Remove obstacles like rocks, trees, etc. They randomly provide gems.
Remove Gembox ASAP because it gives you 25 gems and it is very rare.
Search for good bases with lot of loot to attack, even if it takes 50 searches.
Try to keep traps inside of walls as they can be easily triggered then kept outside although its not suitable in all cases.
Always deploy healing spells ahead of your troops i.e. In the direction they advance.





DONT

Don't Spend gems in anything. They are for buying builders only. Finish now option can be tempting but dont do it.
Don't build your village completely in one corner. They can spawn in all direction. Even in these areas.
Don't just upgrade Townhall without upgrading defenses to max. Sure upgrading townhall gives more building and more walls, it also reduces loot that you can take from the villages that are lower than your townhall level.
Don't stack layers of wall. Wallbreakers can easily break them.
Don't keep any builders free.
Don't upgrade two or more defense buildings at the same time.
Don't keep your buildings too much apart. This can create a void in between which can be used by enemies to spawn.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



ariftwister said:


> That time have arrived bro.. So many waiting to join our clan
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thats good dos and don't s


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



TechnoBOY said:


> Thats good dos and don't s


Thanks technoboy.. Glad it was helpful to you.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 20, 2014)

Way to go leader. Cheers


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Way to go leader. Cheers


Cheers... As a co, you should contribute too..


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 21, 2014)

try adding spring tap between 2 defensive building within walls (wall-spring trap-wall)
giants will pop like 2-3 with this and also a way to distract them by going around defense and not coming to inner area


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 21, 2014)

can I join.


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> can I join.



any time


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> can I join.



yep ofc


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

i no participate in war ;-;

btw  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] check pm.

- - - Updated - - -



> DOs and Don'ts of Clash of Clans
> by @ariftwister
> 
> DO
> ...




Ano edited this?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

ganeshnokiae63 said:


> try adding spring tap between 2 defensive building within walls (wall-spring trap-wall)
> giants will pop like 2-3 with this and also a way to distract them by going around defense and not coming to inner area


Yup..it's called funneling..


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> can I join.


Oh sure.. just mention that you are from tdf..


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i no participate in war ;-;
> 
> btw  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] check pm.
> 
> ...


I guess you won't play coc any more? And yeah ano edited


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> I guess you won't play coc any more? And yeah ano edited



will come online using my sis's phone and will come online when i get odroid


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> will come online using my sis's phone and will come online when i get odroid


So what about future war?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 21, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> So what about future war?



i'll be present in wars after a month or so. no wars for now. her phone screen is broken and if she buys a new phone then yes, i'll participate in wars


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i'll be present in wars after a month or so. no wars for now. her phone screen is broken and if she buys a new phone then yes, i'll participate in wars


Alrigh then..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

Many people are leaving clan Dono why


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

exams?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> exams?


dont know may be .


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 7, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Many people are leaving clan Dono why



Arif has exams, Dex was bound to leave the day he joined and who else left?

PS - i will come back in some days time.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

I think Dex coming back after advancing a bit, it was tough for him here 

we might be in the process of losing our second war.. good streak breaking


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> I think Dex coming back after advancing a bit, it was tough for him here
> 
> we might be in the process of losing our second war.. good streak breaking



losing wars already? who does the planning?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> losing wars already? who does the planning?


Its not about planning,its cause of fewer members and also this time a tougher enemy..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 7, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] why he got banned


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh man.. Guess I shouldn't have left.. but what choice do I have? My marks are declining


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

@kid when are you coming online? We need to kick you out


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2014)

^ He's got banned.


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Oh man.. Guess I shouldn't have left.. but what choice do I have? My marks are declining



You have done right thing.Come after finishing your exam and all the best.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

Self ban?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2014)

^yep for studies.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^yep for studies.


Perma ban him


----------



## ZTR (Nov 7, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Oh man.. Guess I shouldn't have left.. but what choice do I have? My marks are declining


Why did you then join another clan?


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2014)

What is the best trophy range for th8 loot farming?


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Why did you then join another clan?


Arrey.. I told you I joined to get lvl5 cc troops to defend. I'm no longer in that clan.


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> What is the best trophy range for th8 loot farming?


Around 1400


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 7, 2014)

Minion said:


> You have done right thing.Come after finishing your exam and all the best.


Thanks man..


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 8, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Around 1400



Will try it.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2014)

We won the previous war. We are winning this one too. 
We are unstoppable.

Good work, clan.


----------



## kaz (Nov 10, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/fNsjUwQ.jpg

*Unbeaten for the last 11 WARS... That's us... The Mighty Legends*


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/fNsjUwQ.jpg
> 
> *Unbeaten for the last 11 WARS... That's us... The Mighty Legends*


Missed last 2 wars... Nevertheless good work team..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 19, 2014)

OT Do u guys know the size of bluestack


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 19, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> OT Do u guys know the size of bluestack



~200mb. use the offline installer.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/fNsjUwQ.jpg
> 
> *Unbeaten for the last 11 WARS... That's us... The Mighty Legends*



this goes to the OP


----------



## udaylunawat (Nov 19, 2014)

Can I join copyninja738 ?  th lvl 7 almost everything maxed out, and lvl 56.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 19, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Can I join copyninja738 ?  th lvl 7 almost everything maxed out, and lvl 56.


Yep just request to join. You will be accepted


----------



## Adityag (Nov 21, 2014)

Started playing since 2 weeks back, can I join the tdf clan please?
But I have only 820 trophies and the clan needs minimum 1000...


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 21, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Started playing since 2 weeks back, can I join the tdf clan please?
> But I have only 820 trophies and the clan needs minimum 1000...


You can join. But please play for a little more time and increase your TH level and trophies. Do not rush your base. Then join the clan


----------



## ZTR (Nov 24, 2014)

Stats of last war
*photos-5.dropbox.com/t/1/AAAZQiLN-dWqrto9aAjz5O3V0pMmc6vTUMAPyqGj79ao4w/12/11980000/png/1024x768/3/1416855600/0/2/Screenshot_2014-11-24-21-08-52.png/pRYuntxBj0eXU3g1DUXZnDQQ1o9BfJoztNZL2f_hWm4

*photos-6.dropbox.com/t/1/AADMC-pI8TQfV9F5A9lZRcMzLUpNOX2SRhHlcKsaVMEDFQ/12/11980000/png/1024x768/3/1416855600/0/2/Screenshot_2014-11-24-21-08-57.png/MiGtXxan-eQ12n0VGWm_BrvO23xbKzjB_esxBjLFrI8


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 25, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Stats of last war
> *photos-5.dropbox.com/t/1/AAAZQiLN-dWqrto9aAjz5O3V0pMmc6vTUMAPyqGj79ao4w/12/11980000/png/1024x768/3/1416855600/0/2/Screenshot_2014-11-24-21-08-52.png/pRYuntxBj0eXU3g1DUXZnDQQ1o9BfJoztNZL2f_hWm4
> 
> *photos-6.dropbox.com/t/1/AADMC-pI8TQfV9F5A9lZRcMzLUpNOX2SRhHlcKsaVMEDFQ/12/11980000/png/1024x768/3/1416855600/0/2/Screenshot_2014-11-24-21-08-57.png/MiGtXxan-eQ12n0VGWm_BrvO23xbKzjB_esxBjLFrI8


when did the war end


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 25, 2014)

Technoboy why did you leave?


----------



## ZTR (Nov 25, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Technoboy why did you leave?


Exams


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 27, 2014)

[STRIKE]guys, sorry but I am about to ask stupid question 

I can not find clan while searching. search shows 4 mighty legends & all have very less clan points plus only 2-3 members and no mention of thinkdigit in description[/STRIKE]

Found minute later posting this just had to turn off "only clan I can join" Advance option. .

will soon join, right now moving up and down from 820 to 780.. so still need 20 more trophies to join.. 

name: Huseini  (thats my real name too, can't change that in game now )


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome man..there's clan tag in op you can search using that to find our clan easily.. BTW mention tdf while joining otherwise you might not get accepted


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 29, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Technoboy why did you leave?


Yep exams! BTW they are not over. And your IGN

- - - Updated - - -

How many have rooted your mobs


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I know many won't like my post here, but I will just post nevertheless since I can't keep it up inside me.
> 
> This game is just a waste of time. Just like Farmville, Yoville and all those cr@p games on facebook. I don't know why people waste time on such games where they learn nothing. I like Subway surfer, since it's a game which requires mental agility and quick reflex. But I never liked the in game ads where I was prompted to download CoC. Similarly any games like Racing or even FPS makes you "learn" something. Makes your mind stronger. But "clash of clans"... wtf...
> 
> ...


Theh can sell their base for.more.than 500$


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



Anorion said:


> anyone wants troops? I have full elix and cannot use it till end of day


Are you their in. Clan now?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2014)

yup been there from the start.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 30, 2014)

Anorion said:


> yup been there from the start.


Whats your IGN


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Whats your IGN


Sparklingponie


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 1, 2014)

Sparklingpwnie


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 1, 2014)

is he active


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 1, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/ac9a0e7bba9ec8deef40dd58f058a53f.jpg

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/7fa178a90f5bdc23d53db9112c6a109b.jpg

Insane loot.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 1, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/ac9a0e7bba9ec8deef40dd58f058a53f.jpg
> 
> *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/7fa178a90f5bdc23d53db9112c6a109b.jpg
> 
> Insane loot.


*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/01/d0233e8d15d1e2a252dcb79ee2b391a6.jpg

Heh


----------



## doom2010 (Dec 19, 2014)

Can i join? TH level 5 and trophies around 1.1k
My id is "sumo".


----------



## kamal_saran (Dec 19, 2014)

wlcm mate.... im spartacus on coc...have a gud tym there


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 2, 2015)

bump.


----------



## KayKashyap (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys,i'll b joining your clan in sometime today.

Name : kaykashyaO


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 9, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hey guys,i'll b joining your clan in sometime today.
> 
> Name : kaykashyaO


welcome bro


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 20, 2015)

bump.


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jan 20, 2015)

Been playing this game for 7 months now.

Insanely addictive. Love it.

Current TH9, Level 107, King -16, Queen - 12.
Ingame name - Darklord1011.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 20, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Been playing this game for 7 months now.
> 
> Insanely addictive. Love it.
> 
> ...



Most welcome. Mention you are from TDF.You will join us soon right .

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> bump.


You are bored.Aren't you ?


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 2, 2015)

^ rather worried why you people don't update this thread :l


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 2, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> ^ rather worried why you people don't update this thread :l



There is nothing to worry, but we lost the last war 99-101


----------



## Adityag (Feb 24, 2015)

The new clan update is nice...
Now if you dont want to participate in war, it is possible without leaving clan....


----------



## suvrajeet (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I recently started this game TH4, only 300+ trophies after starting battle's yesterday. Can I join your clan.


----------



## Minion (Feb 25, 2015)

I am minion from COC TDF clan You can request with stating you are a TDF member you will most probabily be accepted.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 27, 2015)

*s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujCkYLX6JIy-CSXIi0vI0uiu6guv5obZBJFSPWjdjpqj/Screenshot_2015-02-27-20-40-57.png
We lost the war recently but it was due to a SPY from the enemy clan. 
Learned that we Should never accept a stranger even if he is an indian.

- - - Updated - - -



suvrajeet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently started this game TH4, only 300+ trophies after starting battle's yesterday. Can I join your clan.



Mention that ur from tdf and ur tdf ID, you will be accepted..


----------



## suvrajeet (Feb 27, 2015)

Seems I don't have minimum trophy... currently at 730.. will join when i have 800...


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 8, 2015)

so using xmod ^^^ ariftwister


----------



## braindead (Mar 9, 2015)

why would you cheat?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> *s3.amazonaws.com/pushbullet-uploads/ujCkYLX6JIy-CSXIi0vI0uiu6guv5obZBJFSPWjdjpqj/Screenshot_2015-02-27-20-40-57.png
> We lost the war recently but it was due to a SPY from the enemy clan.
> Learned that we Should never accept a stranger even if he is an indian.
> 
> ...



remember the time when you sent a spy? xD


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2015)

^^ Nope.. It wasn't me.. He himself volunteered to do it.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> ^^ Nope.. It wasn't me.. He himself volunteered to do it.


still we had sent a spy in another clan


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/6gsADpy.jpg?1

Yeah.. We won this nail biting war. This is the best war we had in recent times. We couldn't predict the victory till the very end. Thanks to  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] , we got the much needed last star to score. Kudos the opposition team who wouldn't give up trying..Overall everyone showed their best and the victory is ours in the end.!!

*i.imgur.com/a1cVjRA.png?1

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] , update the op. We are now Level 2 clan 

*i.imgur.com/lJblqRm.png?1


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 12, 2015)

I am @93 level anyone can tell me clan name?
my village name is 
Amit


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 12, 2015)

Mighty Legends.. Mention you are from TDF


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2015)

Mighty Legends
clan tag is #GJ9URV0


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 13, 2015)

^ k thanks.. 

5 Things to avoid getting banned in Clash of Clans


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> ^ k thanks..
> 
> 5 Things to avoid getting banned in Clash of Clans



Have you joined the clan ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 13, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Have you joined the clan ??



not yet because I am in war now.. I have to wait now..


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2015)

yeah okay.. Here also war going on!!


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 14, 2015)

OP updated, sorry for the late update, didnt notice it. also if anyone can provide the war history, it'd be great !


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for updating!! Btw we dont have recent war history, so the old now will do for now!!


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Thanks for updating!! Btw we dont have recent war history, so the old now will do for now!!



removed the old one 

it was too old


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 14, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> *Clan Tag - #GJ9URVO *



Just Noticed its not the correct Clan tag!!  Why you do this??

#GJ9URVQ is the correct one.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2015)

it's not his fault. My bad, posted the wrong tag, couldn't figure if it was a O or a 0 turns out it was a Q. Fixed it. 
so how are you guys choosing who is in for the war?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 15, 2015)

^^ Ooh.. I thought he edited it.. No problem. War participants are chooses according to who's willing and who's not. If the numbers don't match,(in the odds of 5) then the inactive or non performer in previous war is left out.!! Are you active now a days?? Can't you see much in game these days!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

I wasn't very active for like 10 days (was checking in, but was missing war attack timings because my current strat is all drags and have only one dragon capable barrack), but Im active now. 
Have set my preference to be out of wars, but will donate troops (only have drags ready to donate, have to cook other troops). Will start joining wars after upgrading 1 or 2 more barracks. 
This new way of having wars is better, guess we are more assured of a win.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah.. This way its better, because some of us needs a rest from war due to various reasons without leaving clan. Do join when you feel you are ready!!


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 18, 2015)

I started playing game a weeks ago 

Are there any Requirements for joining the clan?


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 23, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> I started playing game a weeks ago
> 
> Are there any Requirements for joining the clan?



*BUMP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Minion (Mar 24, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> I started playing game a weeks ago
> 
> Are there any Requirements for joining the clan?



1000 tropies & Townhall 5 atleast.


----------



## Bhargav (Mar 24, 2015)

Minion said:


> 1000 tropies & Townhall 5 atleast.



Gratitude


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

Better late than never. 

I just started playing this as all of my friends are playing. Hope to get the hang of it quick.


----------



## Minion (Apr 5, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Gratitude



No problem.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 5, 2015)

I want to join now...
please help...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I want to join now...
> please help...



What help you want?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> What help you want?



clan is closed...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> clan is closed...



Its set to invite  only.give a try now


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Its set to invite  only.give a try now



okay will try in 2 hours.. wait..
village name "Amit"


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 6, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CB5xM82UAAAmDpu.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> okay will try in 2 hours.. wait..
> village name "Amit"



Just  mention you are from digit.


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CB5xM82UAAAmDpu.jpg



missing u bot


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 6, 2015)

i would join back but not playing much =/


----------



## kaz (Apr 6, 2015)

same with most of us


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2015)

Whats the clan Id?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 27, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Whats the clan Id?


Clan name *Mighty Legends*.
Clan tag #GJ9URVQ


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 27, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Whats the clan Id?



Are you joining?


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Are you joining?



Yes, I coudnt find mighty clans ( tdf one)


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 27, 2015)

The mighty legends is the TDF one. Clan tag mentioned by technoboy above


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Yes, I coudnt find mighty clans ( tdf one)


If a war is going on, we close the clan. At that time you won't find the clan.. Better message the time you going to join so that we temporarily open the clan.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> If a war is going on, we close the clan. At that time you won't find the clan.. Better message the time you going to join so that we temporarily open the clan.



Dont set it to open!!!Set it to invite .......


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Yes, I coudnt find mighty clans ( tdf one)



Its not mighty clan its mighty legends ..


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Its not mighty clan its mighty legends ..



Yes I searched for mighty legends itself.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 28, 2015)

type in #GJ9URVQ
send invite if you can and post here and they will accept you.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Yes I searched for mighty legends itself.



Yeah search using the clan tag.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

TheHumanBot said:


> type in #GJ9URVQ
> send invite if you can and post here and they will accept you.



Bot why don't you join....


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 28, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Dont set it to open!!!Set it to invite .......



Errr.. I meant Invite only. God.. we know what happens when we open the clan.. 

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> type in #GJ9URVQ
> send invite if you can and post here and they will accept you.



Bot come back yar.. I miss you war attack replays


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Errr.. I meant Invite only. God.. we know what happens when we open the clan..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah bot come back. ..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 29, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Yes I searched for mighty legends itself.



I have said to set the clan to invite only.Try req after a few hours


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 29, 2015)

I haven't attacked in last 20 days  i will join soon.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> View attachment 15400



Attachment not working!!

- - - Updated - - -



TheHumanBot said:


> I haven't attacked in last 20 days  i will join soon.


----------



## clmlbx (May 1, 2015)

Hello guys lot more vacancies in clan.. join now!


----------



## ariftwister (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



Prashmith said:


> BEING honest,ur clan Is dead hardly ️Active people n Inacitve non hiring leaders LoL
> 
> If u Want we Can Create A better Clan And Well Plan Before making its not just making a clan and saying join members.....
> 
> ...



Reading this review now, makes me laugh so hard 

and here we are as a successful level 4 clan


----------



## nomad47 (May 3, 2015)

*Re: Clash Of Clans - Virtual Warriors*



ariftwister said:


> Reading this review now, makes me laugh so hard
> 
> and here we are as a successful level 4 clan


Lol...remember he was kicked out from the clan due to inactivity..


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 4, 2015)

I remember kicking him


----------



## ZTR (May 4, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> I remember kicking him


Dex where you at now man?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 4, 2015)

Me and my college mates stared a clan. #ROLCOUL


----------



## jkultimate (May 4, 2015)

Guys, kinda new to this game, today unlocked wizard to train. So currently I have level 3 barb and archers. So will it be wise to train more wizards or more barb/arch... (for war) ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 4, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, kinda new to this game, today unlocked wizard to train. So currently I have level 3 barb and archers. So will it be wise to train more wizards or more barb/arch... (for war) ?



For war have a combination of gaints ,wiz and arch


----------



## jkultimate (May 5, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> For war have a combination of gaints ,wiz and arch



Ok bro, now upgrading wiz to lvl 2


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Ok bro, now upgrading wiz to lvl 2



Great what abt gaints?


----------



## clmlbx (May 5, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, kinda new to this game, today unlocked wizard to train. So currently I have level 3 barb and archers. So will it be wise to train more wizards or more barb/arch... (for war) ?



In simple words, take your best in war. bcoz it is war


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

clmlbx said:


> In simple words, take your best in war. bcoz it is war



That's not great idea because taking all wiz wont help much.


----------



## clmlbx (May 5, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> That's not great idea because taking all wiz wont help much.



I did not say all wiz. question was "_ more wizards or more barb/arch_"

So I said u take best. (so more wiz then arch)

ok might be my answer was not clear


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

clmlbx said:


> I did not say all wiz. question was "_ more wizards or more barb/arch_"
> 
> So I said u take best. (so more wiz then arch)
> 
> ok might be my answer was not clear



Ok got it.Best combination is to carry gaints, wbs and some wiz /arch.


----------



## jkultimate (May 6, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Great what abt gaints?



They are at level 2. Needs to update TH for further. So waiting for that.



clmlbx said:


> I did not say all wiz. question was "_ more wizards or more barb/arch_"
> 
> So I said u take best. (so more wiz then arch)
> 
> ok might be my answer was not clear





TechnoBOY said:


> Ok got it.Best combination is to carry gaints, wbs and some wiz /arch.




^^ Yeah that seems to work. 3 or 4 wall breakers, then some giants, then some barbs. Doing well with those


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> They are at level 2. Needs to update TH for further. So waiting for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mix barb and arch. Btw wats ur IGN


----------



## Minion (May 6, 2015)

[MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION]
Take healer in CC and use 12 giants 2 wallbreakers rest barb and archers.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

Minion said:


> [MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION]
> Take healer in CC and use 12 giants 2 wallbreakers rest barb and archers.



He dont have healer!


----------



## nomad47 (May 7, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> He dont have healer!



Thats why he said CC...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Thats why he said CC...


What the !!!! I never saw that.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 7, 2015)

If you are attacking th5/6 in war... better make use of your cc space. Take max loons/hogs depending on base


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

The reason I coudn't join is the number of trophies needed


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> If you are attacking th5/6 in war... better make use of your cc space. Take max loons/hogs depending on base


Dex your clan is strong. I am assuming you are not coming back


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Dex your clan is strong. I am assuming you are not coming back





theserpent said:


> The reason I coudn't join is the number of trophies needed



Nomad reduce the trophies


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2015)

Done. 800 now


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 14, 2015)

theserpent said:


> The reason I coudn't join is the number of trophies needed



Join now.and whats ur IGN


----------



## theserpent (May 14, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Join now.and whats ur IGN



commanderserpent

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Done. 800 now



haha, still roughly 260 trophies to 800


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 14, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Nomad reduce the trophies





nomad47 said:


> Done. 800 now



Nomad....


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Nomad....


Yes techno..tell


----------



## doom2010 (May 15, 2015)

guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
I don't have any backup.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 15, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yes techno..tell



He need 260 more for 600


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 15, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> guys i bricked(soft i think) my mi3 can anyone help me to recover it. Need suggestion asap.
> I don't have any backup.



Why here?post it in android discussion thread . Anyway just have a look at XDA


----------



## doom2010 (May 15, 2015)

i know techno i posted there also...i am sumo in coc that's why i posted here if anybody help me out asap...


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 15, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> i know techno i posted there also...i am sumo in coc that's why i posted here if anybody help me out asap...



Sumo?never knew ,have u tried XDA


----------



## doom2010 (May 15, 2015)

trying various tutorial...lets see what works...
and guys i am not able attack in war sry for that..


----------



## Minion (May 17, 2015)

look here sumo
[Mod]How to Unbrick Xiaomi Mi 3 (Soft Break) - No need to open back cover - Xiaomi Mi 3 - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

Minion said:


> look here sumo
> [Mod]How to Unbrick Xiaomi Mi 3 (Soft Break) - No need to open back cover - Xiaomi Mi 3 - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum


He fixed it!

- - - Updated - - -

And this is the one i saw in XDA.


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2015)

good to know he fixed it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 18, 2015)

Minion said:


> good to know he fixed it.



Thats why he is back in game.


----------



## ariftwister (May 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY keep this thread alive.. Keep posting war stories.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 24, 2015)

*imgur.com/TBkGGKw


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 24, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> TechnoBOY keep this thread alive.. Keep posting war stories.



Try arif


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 8, 2015)

After 5 lost finally we won last war 

*i.imgur.com/djkMLFr.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler






Bhargav said:


> After 5 lost finally we won last war
> 
> *i.imgur.com/djkMLFr.jpg





Surely we !


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just about to try the game out XD any tips for beginners?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 18, 2015)

Kymy414 said:


> Just about to try the game out XD any tips for beginners?



Yeah many tips See the first page for tips and some dos and donts

- - - Updated - - -

And Officially we are LVL 5 clan!!


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 18, 2015)

Kymy414 said:


> Just about to try the game out XD any tips for beginners?



One of the important tips for beginners is not to spend any gems to speed up things. !!


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yeah many tips See the first page for tips and some dos and donts
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And Officially we are LVL 5 clan!!



Thanks for the response TechnoBOY  yeah, giving it a quick read! thanks!


----------



## true_lies (Jun 23, 2015)

So you guys ban people even before joining the clan?


----------



## kaz (Jun 23, 2015)

true_lies said:


> So you guys ban people even before joining the clan?



What? How?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 23, 2015)

true_lies said:


> So you guys ban people even before joining the clan?


LOL Never Why?Any Elder or co will accept you you you if  you mention   TDF.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 25, 2015)

true_lies said:


> So you guys ban people even before joining the clan?



While we are in war, the enemy clan might send their players to spy on us (happened once). So we reject anyone with generalized join message. If you mention tdf, or if anyone of the members vouch for you, then you will be accepted in no time.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> LOL Never Why?Any Elder or co will accept you you you if  you mention   TDF.



Too much of You. Isn't it ??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Too much of You. Isn't it ??



Too much ? Will try to control.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

Since I haven't yet posted here, I joined the clan


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Since I haven't yet posted here, I joined the clan



Don't bother.. This thread is half dead anyway


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Since I haven't yet posted here, I joined the clan



What is your COC name?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Don't bother.. This thread is half dead anyway






Minion said:


> What is your COC name?



wuodland


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> wuodland


We Can bring back it.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2015)

Screenshot of clan in first post is too old.. 

here is the current one. 
*i.imgur.com/lANpi48.png
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] to fix it to op.


----------



## Minion (Aug 3, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> wuodland



Oh


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2015)

Hoping to move to th9 now.. With this boost


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 4, 2015)

Minion said:


> What is your COC name?





v.Na5h said:


> Hoping to move to th9 now.. With this boost



Your IGN?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't played in almost a week due to lack of proper internet access. Will be playing soon(hopefully)


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 15, 2015)

*We are Back in Action!!!​**i.imgur.com/hgsUN35.png?1



*Clan Member List*​  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION][MENTION]arijitsinha[/MENTION][MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION][MENTION]ariftwister[/MENTION][MENTION=53760]TheHumanBot[/MENTION][MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION][MENTION]thetechfreak[/MENTION][MENTION]ZTR[/MENTION]


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/YDj5rwH.jpg?1


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2015)

ooooo yes


----------



## ZTR (Aug 15, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> *We are Back in Action!!!​**i.imgur.com/hgsUN35.png?1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot me?


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Forgot me?



Sry  was in hurry


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey I would also like to join the clan.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hey I would also like to join the clan.


sure bro
clan tag : #GJ9URVQ
mention TDF in invite and u ll be in


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> sure bro
> clan tag : #GJ9URVQ
> mention TDF in invite and u ll be in



So there is a bit of trouble I only got 1200 odd trophies 
Can anyone help me out here.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So there is a bit of trouble I only got 1200 odd trophies
> Can anyone help me out here.


Done
plz try again


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Done
> plz try again



Thanks bro


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Thanks bro



What's your game name? I'm wuodland in the clan btw


----------



## $hadow (Aug 16, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> What's your game name? I'm wuodland in the clan btw



shadow


----------



## Minion (Aug 16, 2015)

^Welcome to mighty legends.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 17, 2015)

$hadow said:


> shadow


Welcome mate.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome shadow, now our clan has become full. Thanks to you.. Now we can have some 50 vs 50 war actions!! yayy!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Welcome shadow, now our clan has become full. Thanks to you.. Now we can have some 50 vs 50 war actions!! yayy!!



The current war looks a bit too hard. My mirror and ones below me are also very hard(as I just got th6 a day back).

But 50v50 gonna be fun


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys please accept my request..
Nash


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 19, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Guys please accept my request..
> Nash



Welcome to the clan


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 19, 2015)

[MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] We pretty much lost this war I think


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] We pretty much lost this war I think


Legends never die!!

  [MENTION=86301]v.Na5h[/MENTION] welcome


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 20, 2015)

[MENTION=86301]v.Na5h[/MENTION] Welcome NASH..  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] That war must be never spoken again!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> [MENTION=86301]v.Na5h[/MENTION] Welcome NASH..  [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] That war must be never spoken again!!



Still don't believe it we lost just because the last guy forgot the time watching a replay/attack


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys what are the requirements to join Digit clan?

Because my current clan is all messed up with peoples attacking different numbers and unwanted rules . Might leave that clan. Not sure


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys what are the requirements to join Digit clan?
> 
> Because my current clan is all messed up with peoples attacking different numbers and unwanted rules . Might leave that clan. Not sure



You must be from Digit or friends of someone from Digit. Other than that, no requirements.. We accept players with any th. But the only problem is we are kinda full now. . Inform prior if you want to join, so that we can make space for you..

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Still don't believe it we lost just because the last guy forgot the time watching a replay/attack


[Not to mention ruining the winning streak !! ]
I feel bad for demoting him .. He was such a good player.. Lesson learnt.. to always inform players about time


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> You must be from Digit or friends of someone from Digit. Other than that, no requirements.. We accept players with any th. But the only problem is we are kinda full now. . Inform prior if you want to join, so that we can make space for you..



From Digit means? Am kinda active here at forum  will that count.? Yeah am now at TH7. Hmm sure I will let you know guys..!


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 21, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> From Digit means? Am kinda active here at forum  will that count.? Yeah am now at TH7. Hmm sure I will let you know guys..!



TDF i mean.. Yes of course being active on game is enough, active on forum too is your wish  
We'll look forward to you.. Just mention you are from digit in join request message, otherwise you will be rejected


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks guys [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] & [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 22, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> TDF i mean.. Yes of course being active on game is enough, active on forum too is your wish
> We'll look forward to you.. Just mention you are from digit in join request message, otherwise you will be rejected



Sure.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 28, 2015)

Can somebody tell me when I donated wrong troops after the warning


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 29, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Can somebody tell me when I donated wrong troops after the warning


Get ready to leave the clan!!


----------



## Minion (Aug 29, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Can somebody tell me when I donated wrong troops after the warning



Why would you want to donate wrong troops in first place?


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol, he's not even in the clan now. . [MENTION=86301]v.Na5h[/MENTION] yes. . 2 Members complained about receiving wrong troops from you.. We had a very peaceful clan free from wrong donations.. Yes some troops request will be unfilled for hours but it will be filled eventually.. No need to fill it by wrong troops.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 30, 2015)

Got a new home anyway..

Also will move on to war farming clans after this war..
The cake walk war we had where the opponenr surrender got me thinking and discovered a whole new arena of farming clans


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 30, 2015)

Back in the clan 
Let's see how many days i play CoC before i go on a break again


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 30, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Got a new home anyway..
> 
> Also will move on to war farming clans after this war..
> The cake walk war we had where the opponenr surrender got me thinking and discovered a whole new arena of farming clans



Good For you..!! But I find those wars boring..

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Back in the clan
> Let's see how many days i play CoC before i go on a break again



My bet is less than 5 days!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 31, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Good For you..!! But I find those wars boring..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yup .. 
But good when you are on a break and just collect resources and upgrade stuffs


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2015)

Guys, I have sent a request........ CoC name: Omega


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys, I have sent a request........ CoC name: Omega


WELCOME to the  CLAN!!


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome Ω


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 2, 2015)

kaz said:


> Welcome Ω



Need that Mini Golem I requested the other day


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 2, 2015)

I have mini golem. Request now


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I have mini golem. Request now


WTF is a mini golem ?Gaints ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 2, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> WTF is a mini golem ?Gaints ??



goblins


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 2, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> WTF is a mini golem ?Gaints ??


Its a special golem only unlocked when you root your phone, brick it and then unbrick it. Kind of an easter egg by Supercell


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Its a special golem only unlocked when you root your phone, brick it and then unbrick it. Kind of an easter egg by Supercell


Are you fucking serious about this ??I taught you guys were joking ??

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Its a special golem only unlocked when you root your phone, brick it and then unbrick it. Kind of an easter egg by Supercell


Are you fucking serious about this ??I taught you guys were joking ??

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Its a special golem only unlocked when you root your phone, brick it and then unbrick it. Kind of an easter egg by Supercell


Are you fucking serious about this ??I taught you guys were joking ??


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 2, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Are you fucking serious about this ??I taught you guys were joking ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


We don't joke about mini golem


----------



## nikufellow (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been on and off Coc so much so that i can't stick to a clan permanently!

OT : But ya'll have TDF clan/faction on any other coc type game or mmo ?


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Hayday


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 3, 2015)

kaz said:


> Hayday



Yup, the same name..


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 4, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Are you fucking serious about this ??I taught you guys were joking ??





nomad47 said:


> We don't joke about mini golem


No one jokes about Mini Golem ever. It's funny no one has ever unlocked it. Only a very few people know the trick to unlock it. It's really OP in lower TH's.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 6, 2015)

One of the funny wars in recent times.. 
That moment when #40 (th6) defended 5 of our attacks while most of the top 10 (th9) were 3 starred in 1st attempt...

*i.imgur.com/Pm2WEGm.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2015)

^^ That war bonus though wew :O


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 7, 2015)

My base one year Ago..
*i.imgur.com/P68Gub4.jpg?1

My base Now.. (Nearly Maxed th9)
*i.imgur.com/v6MMOnQ.jpg?1

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> ^^ That war bonus though wew :O



You Should have seen makx's /rachit's ..


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 7, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> My base one year Ago..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Only thing to say 
*Awwww man* !!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 7, 2015)

*War Log: Mighty Legends​*
*
Dt:*19 Sept 2015 to 20 Sept 2015


Spoiler



*Final Score:*
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/File%2021-09-15%2C%202%2029%2045%20PM.png





The war was routine for most of its part. When it started the "Gold Hour" was still going on & most of our members were still attacking for loot. Funnily enough, I had maxed out my Th6 & was waiting for TH upgrade to be complete. Elixir collector actually became full 

Start to the war was slow. Opponent hit us more early. We were trailing for the most part of the war. There were quite a few botched attacks in this war. Our usual best attackers weren't doing good as expected.

ETA 1 hr for the war to end & we were still trailing by 3 stars. So we put out the word everyone to attack. In the past too a couple of wars were lost because we didn't go for more stars but went for loot. Higher TH bases came to the rescue and we eventually won


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> -post reserved-
> 
> 
> I think I'll start doing a log of sorts about the wars in this post. Maybe from the next/the war after that



There is a google doc for that, which hasn't been updated since ages


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2015)

kaz said:


> There is a google doc for that, which hasn't been updated since ages



Will put fun stuff every war from now & results. Will probably start this war or next for sure. Not docs or stuff but in this post formatted 

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone please attack in this present war.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 10, 2015)

Where is the story ??


----------



## Anorion (Sep 10, 2015)

wut??


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Where is the story ??



We lost it pretty badly. No one attacked later(?)


----------



## Minion (Sep 11, 2015)

Nope we lost previous war due to some inactive members.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 11, 2015)

how can i join? i have a maxed th6.


----------



## Minion (Sep 11, 2015)

^mention you are from tdf in your request.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 11, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> how can i join? i have a maxed th6.


The first post has the clan tag. Search using that. Mention you are from TDF


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 13, 2015)

Get ready for Clan vs Clan ...


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 15, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Get ready for Clan vs Clan ...



You Jinxed it man...


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn consistently making 300k every way with the farming clans...

With just 3 arch and 20 goblins


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 16, 2015)

For farming, you have PvP matches and you can farm millions per day.. But you are missing the fun of warring.!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 16, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Damn consistently making 300k every way with the farming clans...
> 
> With just 3 arch and 20 goblins


Clash of Clans is nothing Without "Clash Of clans"


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Damn consistently making 300k every way with the farming clans...
> 
> With just 3 arch and 20 goblins



I can get that much with 80barbs and 140archers every 30mins


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

Yesterdays "Gold Hour" was very very successful


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

kaz said:


> I can get that much with 80barbs and 140archers every 30mins


Sometimes 1000k with 3 barbs and 10 goblins


TechnoBOY said:


> Clash of Clans is nothing Without "Clash Of clans"


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterdays "Gold Hour" was very very successful


Damn those loop holes..
Should have tried too


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 18, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Sometimes 1000k with 3 barbs and 10 goblins



Got 200k gold & lixir in a 120 goblin attack.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterdays "Gold Hour" was very very successful


Never taught about that!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 19, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/09/18/5da8d2c26aca7cd89750fc209e510464.jpg

Yeah beech


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 19, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Yesterdays "Gold Hour" was very very successful



where is the war story ??


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> where is the war story ??



War log has been updated! 

This is the post: *www.digit.in/forum/mobile-games/186520-clash-clans-post2255445.html#post2255445


----------



## kaz (Sep 21, 2015)

This was a nail biting war


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 21, 2015)

I had a nail polishing war


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 21, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> War log has been updated!
> 
> This is the post: *www.digit.in/forum/mobile-games/186520-clash-clans-post2255445.html#post2255445



Keep calm and believe in Mighty Legends !!   

Even I thought this war is lost near the end..


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 22, 2015)

I actually went to sleep thinking we'd lost a close war again. I expected a draw at most


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 22, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> I actually went to sleep thinking we'd lost a close war again. I expected a draw at most



Keep calm and trust mighty legends


----------



## Anorion (Sep 23, 2015)

like this clashcaller thing. filled in some missing info.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes.. Clashcaller is really helpful.. The more members use it, more efficient it is.. [MENTION=57860]thetechfreak[/MENTION] : updated the log?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

tq leaders for giving reviews in clash caller
that is lot of extra work


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 27, 2015)

Yep.. extra work,  though we always review war attacks on chat.. but they easily get buried on chat and the attacker may not be online to see it.. So this clashcaller really helps in this matter.. Lets hope, attack replays commenting gets added to COC..


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] : You asked me to change my base..... Suggest some changes

Note: I don't use internet to check bases n strategies


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 8, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] : You asked me to change my base..... Suggest some changes
> 
> Note: I don't use internet to check bases n strategies



PMed you the base.. You can consult us for the help in strategies, bases but checking some YT channels would be very helpful to you..


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 10, 2015)

Updating the war log doesn't seem to be easy as I thought. Is there some easier way to update it? Any ideas?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 10, 2015)

If it were easy,  I would have done it


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

Everyone involved in this present war please attack. The war is very close  
We need to win


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Everyone involved in this present war please attack. The war is very close
> We need to win


Very few check here.  . I suggest you post this on in game chat and whatsapp group to have more effect


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Very few check here.  . I suggest you post this on in game chat and whatsapp group to have more effect



Have to rally the crowd. btw what is the old username of "Black Heart" ?

If we win the war, I can finally make Hidden Tesla


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Have to rally the crowd. btw what is the old username of "Black Heart" ?
> 
> If we win the war, I can finally make Hidden Tesla


Black Heart is the old name..  It's the black Heart now


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 11, 2015)

Guys, TH7  

Which upgrade to do first...?   Which is more important..? I've got 20 ish lakhs elxr.

Dragon to lvl 2  OR Another Barracks to Lvl 8? so that I can train 6 drgns at a time?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2015)

^^ Drag level 2 imo. Makes it much better to attack in wars. 2 base enough for new-ish TH7 guys for Drags


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 12, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Guys, TH7
> 
> Which upgrade to do first...?   Which is more important..? I've got 20 ish lakhs elxr.
> 
> Dragon to lvl 2  OR Another Barracks to Lvl 8? so that I can train 6 drgns at a time?


2nd Barack imo.. Coz if you can 3 star your opponents with level 1 drags,  then no need for level 2 right now..  After you get atleast 3 Baracks to Level 8, you can go for level 2 drags.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] I've started saving for Drag level 2. Have 2 barracks that can cook. Drag 2 seems to make much lighter work of bases.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 12, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] I've started saving for Drag level 2. Have 2 barracks that can cook. Drag 2 seems to make much lighter work of bases.


If you are okay with 2 dragon barracks,  then you can go for drag 2. But the other guy has only one drag barrack.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 12, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> If you are okay with 2 dragon barracks,  then you can go for drag 2. But the other guy has only one drag barrack.



Yeah, only one barrack... So it is good to go with barrack upgrade right?

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> ^^ Drag level 2 imo. Makes it much better to attack in wars. 2 base enough for new-ish TH7 guys for Drags





ariftwister said:


> 2nd Barack imo.. Coz if you can 3 star your opponents with level 1 drags,  then no need for level 2 right now..  After you get atleast 3 Baracks to Level 8, you can go for level 2 drags.



How much a lvl 2 dragon makes a difference..? Some XXish increase in health right..?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes but that damage reduces the overall number of hits reqd to take out a AD & helps tank better(a hit or two more).


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 18, 2015)

Can i join too? 
Th9.. LVL20 AQ and LVL15 BK


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

is there app or site for tracking and streamlining troop donations?


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 19, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Can i join too?
> Th9.. LVL20 AQ and LVL15 BK


Yeah .. if you leave your current clan, you can join


----------



## rachitrt23 (Oct 19, 2015)

I will join soon and i will mention that i am from tdf


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> is there app or site for tracking and streamlining troop donations?


I'm afraid not..  SUPERCELL doesn't provide api to third parties, however warclans.com has all the info about clans and it's members somehow..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 19, 2015)

wow our bases are up there lol

my donations are low because I always only have level 2 drags in the pipeline


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wow our bases are up there lol
> 
> my donations are low because I always only have level 2 drags in the pipeline


It's a mystery how they pull these info, cause its definitely against TOS of supercell


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 20, 2015)

YEAH *****ES WE ARE lvl7!!


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 20, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> YEAH *****ES WE ARE lvl7!!



IE User ??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 21, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> IE User ??


 IE? Its edge ;p!
I saw no post regarding this !


----------



## Makx (Oct 21, 2015)

List of popular th9 bases and 3 star attacks - KARA Heroes Internet War Bases Encyclopedia
more bases and some th10s - How to 3 stars in Clan Wars with Gadi HH


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 22, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> IE? Its edge ;p!
> I saw no post regarding this !



Still, you confirmed my point 

- - - Updated - - -



Makx said:


> List of popular th9 bases and 3 star attacks - KARA Heroes Internet War Bases Encyclopedia,
> How to beat popular clash of clans war base layouts part I - lavaloonion and golaloon attacks, gohog and surgical attacks, valkyrie attacks and more! - 3 stars in Clan Wars with Gadi HH



BTW makx, can you please change BH's war base?? its very common one.. Also Edit your post, so that both links are visible


----------



## Makx (Oct 22, 2015)

ok, have 2 bases in mind that are not so easy 2 stars

[YOUTUBE]rfxPCFGA7Xk[/YOUTUBE]

*i.imgur.com/VA39DvP.png


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 22, 2015)

2nd one is very easy imo.. cc n queen easily lurable from 6'o clock


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 24, 2015)

Town Hall level 11 update coming tomorrow


----------



## doom2010 (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys my mobile is showing some problems...can't boot it...don't include me in war...

 -sumo


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 30, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> Guys my mobile is showing some problems...can't boot it...don't include me in war...
> 
> -sumo



Even if you are included, Login from friend's smartphone and play


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 30, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Even if you are included, Login from friend's smartphone and play



You never know.. he might


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 30, 2015)

*Glory Of Mighty Legends *​*i.imgur.com/2JGbIuU.png


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 31, 2015)

That's impressive. My current clan recently had a "mutiny" after the old Illuminati conspiracy theory was discussed by some members and a lot of them left. Came back after a month missing the game


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 31, 2015)

it_waaznt_me said:


> That's impressive. My current clan recently had a "mutiny" after the old Illuminati conspiracy theory was discussed by some members and a lot of them left. Came back after a month missing the game



Lol.. Can you elaborate on the story.. Sounds interesting !!


----------



## doom2010 (Nov 1, 2015)

aree service center took my mobile(charging connector problem)...i think they won't back before a week...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 1, 2015)

It keeps cropping up regularly on various CoC related sites.


----------



## doom2010 (Nov 3, 2015)

Guys i won't play anymore...so kick me out...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 3, 2015)

^^ I hope Illuminati is not involved in your decision


----------



## doom2010 (Nov 3, 2015)

it_waaznt_me said:


> ^^ I hope Illuminati is not involved in your decision



lol...


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 3, 2015)

Why sumo?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 3, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> Guys i won't play anymore...so kick me out...



OMG  why sumo? sab ek ke baad ek aisa kyu kar rahe ho?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 9, 2015)

A very late heads up but we won our 100th war..


----------



## kaz (Nov 9, 2015)

old


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 9, 2015)

Die


----------



## true_lies (Nov 12, 2015)

would be helpful if the leader/COs. or other high level players can write attack strategies in notes on clashcaller for each opponent base, to help each member plan their attacks better


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2015)

many bases same strategy, difficult bases someone does comment
if anyone can post common strategies, will update first post with that.


----------



## Makx (Nov 13, 2015)

TH8 Clan war guides


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 15, 2015)

true_lies said:


> would be helpful if the leader/COs. or other high level players can write attack strategies in notes on clashcaller for each opponent base, to help each member plan their attacks better


u plan attack tell us in notes and we can add improvement on that in needed ....
see every ppl have diff strong zone some are Good with AIR ATTACKS while some are good with Ground attacks...


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 17, 2015)

Can I join? Town Hall 7 with maxed walls and draggon


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah sure. Just mention that you are from TDF


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 17, 2015)

^Cool!


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 18, 2015)

true_lies said:


> would be helpful if the leader/COs. or other high level players can write attack strategies in notes on clashcaller for each opponent base, to help each member plan their attacks better



We usually do it.. But most of the peeps won't bother check it out.. If we do see a member asking help, he would be definitely guided both in clan chat as well as as clashcaller.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> Can I join? Town Hall 7 with maxed walls and draggon



welcome aboard !!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 18, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> welcome aboard !!



Thanks!! I might come over this week..busy in clan war..plus need to bid my old(present) clanmates a good farewell lol


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 18, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks!! I might come over this week..busy in clan war..plus need to bid my old(present) clanmates a good farewell lol



Dont forget to mention TDF while joining 
whats ur IGN btw?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup. What is IGN?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yup. What is IGN?


In Game Name ie your village name


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ok dman. How many trophies are required for joining?


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 20, 2015)

Ronnie012 said:


> Ok dman. How many trophies are required for joining?



 nah clan is for digit members so if u are in forum u are in 
just on paper its 1400


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 20, 2015)

Okay, but before I send request please decrease the trophy requirements. I'll let you know when I will send request in here.


----------



## Bhargav (Nov 20, 2015)

^ 
ohk sure


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 21, 2015)

^Decrease trophy requirements now please.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Nov 21, 2015)

Done. Join ASAP


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 26, 2015)

Everyone attack properly in this war. We must beat that feeder clan


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Everyone attack properly in this war. We must beat that feeder clan



We did beat it!!


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 2, 2015)

doom2010 said:


> Guys i won't play anymore...so kick me out...



abe aaja ab to clan mai 
new update also coming soon


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 2, 2015)

Bump..


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 2, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> abe aaja ab to clan mai
> new update also coming soon



He will come soon !!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 3, 2015)

Guys I'm leaving clan for a few days. My old clan mates were calling me and also my office work is getting more hectic, so couldn't devote myself totally in wars. Will be back soon when i'll be free. Please don't mind.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 4, 2015)

Yeah.. Totally fine.. See you soon!!


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 4, 2015)

^^Thanks..had a great time with you guys!!


----------



## Neo (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like to join the clan


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 5, 2015)

What is your trophy count?? While joining mention you are from TDF and your tdf id.. Otherwise you won't be accepted.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] seems whenever I post in this thread during Clan-war we end up losing it. Won't post again


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 5, 2015)

Lol.. You and you are superstitions!! We lost due to the inactives and the enemy team were better than us..


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Lol.. You and you are superstitions!! We lost due to the inactives and the enemy team were better than us..



haha. Btw I've started Th8 upgrade. Seeing most other players there, seems I will be in TH8 for a long long time...(considering I don't play much these days)


----------



## icebags (Dec 5, 2015)

i was wondering, what is the problem of having an inactive clan member ?


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 5, 2015)

icebags said:


> i was wondering, what is the problem of having an inactive clan member ?



If added in war, that would be 2 attacks wasted (thats how we lost the previous war), Even having them in clan is a waste of members space because 50 is the max limit of members in a clan.

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> haha. Btw I've started Th8 upgrade. Seeing most other players there, seems I will be in TH8 for a long long time...(considering I don't play much these days)



th8 is the sweet spot, thats where the fun begins too (in clan wars) And Lots of possibilities to try in war and base building.


----------



## Minion (Dec 7, 2015)

icebags said:


> i was wondering, what is the problem of having an inactive clan member ?



We need every guy in war to use their attack.we lose two wars for the same.If someone is not gonna active for war then he should use indicator


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2015)

may be we should have a secondary clan for not so active members, just for sharing troops for defense with clan castle.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 8, 2015)

icebags said:


> may be we should have a secondary clan for not so active members, just for sharing troops for defense with clan castle.



We should, but who will be there to manage the clan? that is the issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2015)

Getting rekt hard after the new upgrade. Need to change base. AK & everyone attacking a poor TH8 :"( 
cc [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> We should, but who will be there to manage the clan? that is the issue.



somebody with a secondary account perhaps .....


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 13, 2015)

icebags said:


> somebody with a secondary account perhaps .....



Perhaps, if we had more with dual accounts, we could try it. Btw whats your IGN ?

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Getting rekt hard after the new upgrade. Need to change base. AK & everyone attacking a poor TH8 :"(
> cc [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]



I shared new bases for th7 to th10 in whatsapp group.. you didn't check it ?


----------



## icebags (Dec 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Perhaps, if we had more with dual accounts, we could try it. Btw whats your IGN ?



it's paineappleX


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 14, 2015)

I was wondering when to join. And if i join i dont know if i could participate in war..maybe later


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 15, 2015)

icebags said:


> it's paineappleX



You never have been in our clan, yet you seem to know more about it.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> I was wondering when to join. And if i join i dont know if i could participate in war..maybe later



Yeah current situation is little messed up.


----------



## Shah (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone playing this game on emulator? 

I have tried Andy and also Bluestacks, unfortunately both are resource-hungry. Is there any other light-weight android emulator?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> Anyone playing this game on emulator?
> 
> I have tried Andy and also Bluestacks, unfortunately both are resource-hungry. Is there any other light-weight android emulator?


Short answer- No.


----------



## icebags (Dec 19, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> You never have been in our clan, yet you seem to know more about it.



nah actually i don't know anything.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 20, 2015)

Shah said:


> Anyone playing this game on emulator?
> 
> I have tried Andy and also Bluestacks, unfortunately both are resource-hungry. Is there any other light-weight android emulator?


  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] used to play for months in ANDY. And yeah it is little resource hungry but you can tweak it.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> nah actually i don't know anything.



Seems legit


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 21, 2015)

Seems like super cell peeps are going down... 

End of an Era seems near


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2015)

Only 2 attacks I've used since the new update. Seriously, attacking now means digging your own grave


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 23, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Only 2 attacks I've used since the new update. Seriously,* attacking now means digging your own grave*



Kuch bhi man !!!! nothing like that 
u have lost interest in game thats all


----------



## Makx (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0TV1wuZt2_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Dec 28, 2015)

^ may be, u need to upgrade to TH11 ?


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 29, 2015)

He is already at th11


----------



## Makx (Dec 29, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> He is already at th11






icebags said:


> ^ may be, u need to upgrade to TH11 ?


Its not about the update or th11. Did you watch it?


----------



## icebags (Dec 29, 2015)

Makx said:


> Its not about the update or th11. Did you watch it?



well, just did. yes, they have changed the plans to win a game, they wanted people to change their strategies rather than sticking to the age old type one. they have also mentioned this in their notice board i think.

well, i noticed this too, appears to me, they have approximately categorized the building in 3 types - TH, defense, misc. unless u annihilate a type completely, u wont get a star.


----------



## Makx (Dec 29, 2015)

Who are you replying to about the update???
No, stars are same as before.
Most people dont like the update and are protesting on supercell forum app and play store and even getting refunds. Lets see what supercell will do.


----------



## rachitrt23 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks to the new update i have completed 250 successful defense achievement.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 30, 2015)

rachitrt23 said:


> Thanks to the new update i have completed 250 successful defense achievement.



Approaching 1000 here 

*i.imgur.com/HeXI7wJ.jpg


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2015)

^ why u have only 700 cups at level 94 ? i am < lvl 30 atm but cup count fluctuating ~1100 without much effort .....


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 31, 2015)

Because trophies, as you'll soon realize my young padawan, are worthless. Unless you're going for some achievement.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 2, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Because trophies, as you'll soon realize my young padawan, are worthless. Unless you're going for some achievement.



damn as a new TH8 Gold 2/3 was bad. Got raided for everything repeatedly. Pekka and all. Dropping to silver 2-3 helped a lot


----------



## icebags (Jan 2, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Because trophies, as you'll soon realize my young padawan, are worthless. Unless you're going for some achievement.



but sir, its a competitive game, occupying the last bench isn't actually a respectful position to be.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 3, 2016)

What is last bench that's debatable. If you're thinking trophies are the benchmark for competition, remember the game is called Clash of *Clans*. Anyway, as I mentioned before.. here is the screenshot from today morning: 

*i.imgur.com/N79du2G.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jan 3, 2016)

^ very interesting screenshot, sir. could u also share the screenshot of ur base layout ?


----------



## Makx (Jan 4, 2016)

Trophies only matters if you are pushing otherwise only loot matters and where you can find it. Otherwise even my th9 account is at 2300 trophies even when i dont raid from it bcz ppl are dropping trophies on it.
I won 500 defences this season 
*i.imgur.com/iQ81mcK.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 6, 2016)

Here at silver 1 I get rekt by TH9 with high level heroes 
My new-ish TH8 just can't fend off such attacks. New update has made it hard


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm planning to reach Crystal (for 1st time, now at gold 1), then drop down to silver for loot 

I'm a TH9 btw


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm planning to reach Crystal (for 1st time, now at gold 1), then drop down to silver for loot
> 
> I'm a TH9 btw


Are you a member of our clan?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 8, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Are you a member of our clan?



Omega


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Omega





Start new war and add everyone! EVERYONE


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2016)

That was epic!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> That was epic!!!


We need to win wars like few months back. Recent streak has been massive fail. What happened to "The mighty nomad"?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> We need to win wars like few months back. Recent streak has been massive fail. What happened to "The mighty nomad"?


The mighty nomad is on verge of retirement. 
Will improve. Don't worry!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 8, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> The mighty nomad is on verge of retirement.
> Will improve. Don't worry!!


Everyone is retiring. Jas.. Now you? What will happen to players like me?


----------



## Bhargav (Jan 8, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> The mighty nomad is on verge of retirement.
> Will improve. Don't worry!!



i have something for u "THE 3 STAR BIBLE"



Full Playlist


Spoiler






> *www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLuWkXi1TKRneqchJ7CkdCjuHBm7nIcaI2






- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> Everyone is retiring. Jas.. Now you? What will happen to players like me?



ppl like U ll rage


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> i have something for u "THE 3 STAR BIBLE"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched it n number of time. Tried and failed


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Start new war and add everyone! EVERYONE



Happens....

What's your in game name btw  ?


----------



## Makx (Jan 10, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Happens....
> What's your in game name btw  ?


wuodland
Maybe we should add digit username and clash name of everyone to the first post and clans of those not in Mighty Legends.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

Makx said:


> wuodland
> Maybe we should add digit username and clash name of everyone to the first post and clans of those not in Mighty Legends.



Great idea

- - - Updated - - -

It seems first post isn't maintained that's it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2016)

How many TDF members are playing this ?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 10, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How many TDF members are playing this ?


Me playing this


----------



## rachitrt23 (Jan 10, 2016)

A lot of tdf members actually


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> How many TDF members are playing this ?


Around 30 odd people in the TDF clan from TDF itself


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 17, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Around 30 odd people in the TDF clan from TDF itself


30 ? I don't think so.. Most are friends of tdf members and not even heard of tdf.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> 30 ? I don't think so.. Most are friends of tdf members and not even heard of tdf.



Seriously?? 

TDF is losing its charm. I've seen people buying digit mag, but I'm pretty sure most of them who buy it don't visit the forum or website regularly. I think digit is still running due to magazine sales


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2016)

about community, not clan
look guys we always have waves of people coming and going, but those who have left have just taken a break and usually come out of the rafters after a while only to see people are still chilling around
for readership also there is a lot of churn


----------



## anky (Jan 18, 2016)

started COC after year and a half break! 
townhall is level 8 and have dragon as highest troop


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 18, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Seriously??
> 
> TDF is losing its charm. I've seen people buying digit mag, but I'm pretty sure most of them who buy it don't visit the forum or website regularly. I think digit is still running due to magazine sales


I wasn't knowing about magazine and never tried it, but I daily check tdf..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I wasn't knowing about magazine and never tried it, but I daily check tdf..



Same here


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 24, 2016)

So how many Christmas trees have spawned on your base yet?


----------



## icebags (Jan 24, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> So how many Christmas trees have spawned on your base yet?



4-5 are there atm, useless stuff. i dont understand why i dont get any gem bax - i get like onece a week. but when i visit others bases, often find they have one laying around.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 25, 2016)

icebags said:


> 4-5 are there atm, useless stuff. i dont understand why i dont get any gem bax - i get like onece a week. but when i visit others bases, often find they have one laying around.



Go for the gem box trick, should help it by a bit.

Remove the gem box AFTER 48 hours of you first seeing it(along with other trees and obstacles in base, remember to remove gem box AFTER removing the others first).


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 25, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Go for the gem box trick, should help it by a bit.
> 
> Remove the gem box AFTER 48 hours of you first seeing it(along with other trees and obstacles in base, remember to remove gem box AFTER removing the others first).



That stuff isn't working anymore after Dec Update.. Atleast for me.. I get once a week.!! 

- - - Updated - - -



it_waaznt_me said:


> So how many Christmas trees have spawned on your base yet?



8 or 9 I think.. Besides whats the point?? This year's tree doesn't spawn gifts too!! What a waste!!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 25, 2016)

If you get 9 or more, you can be in hall of fame at SC forums. I got 8 till now. None of them on the boundaries  . Anyway, now waiting for the Treasury update. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 25, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> If you get 9 or more, you can be in hall of fame at SC forums. I got 8 till now. None of them on the boundaries  . Anyway, now waiting for the Treasury update. Lets see how it turns out.



Saw that thread on SC forums. Its pointless, the holiday's obstacle spawn equally for all.. Only the time differs..


----------



## icebags (Jan 26, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> That stuff isn't working anymore after Dec Update.. Atleast for me.. I get once a week.!!



any other ways to farm gems ? achievements are kinda big, and i still need ~90 gems to unlock 4th builder.

with just waiting for obstacles, it may take as much as 2 weeks. 

- - - Updated - - -

after this update, i found an attacker left a lootkart in my garden, i wonder whats happening .....


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 27, 2016)

icebags said:


> any other ways to farm gems ? achievements are kinda big, and i still need ~90 gems to unlock 4th builder.
> 
> with just waiting for obstacles, it may take as much as 2 weeks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



Well you may try buying them  There are some referral apps which gives you Playstore credits to buy them.. But its tedious .. 
Try to push to Crystal or masters. You'll get good amount of gems.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> after this update, i found an attacker left a lootkart in my garden, i wonder whats happening .....



Its called broken loot cart. It appears after each defense, and some percentage of stolen loot from you is returned to you. But it spawns only once even if you get hit multiple times, so be sure to collect it asap.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 27, 2016)

So trying to get rid of this addiction. Disabled the notification yesterday and havent checked once till now. So far so good.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2016)

it_waaznt_me said:


> So trying to get rid of this addiction. Disabled the notification yesterday and havent checked once till now. So far so good.


Your IGN?


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Well you may try buying them  There are some referral apps which gives you Playstore credits to buy them.. But its tedious ..
> Try to push to Crystal or masters. You'll get good amount of gems.



how can i push to crystal masters ! i am only TH5, they just crash through my village like walking on paddyfields ! 

i will just have to wait it out i guess !


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 28, 2016)

icebags said:


> how can i push to crystal masters ! i am only TH5, they just crash through my village like walking on paddyfields !
> 
> i will just have to wait it out i guess !



Geeez.. Th5 and you need 4th builder?? Slow down there buddy.. Don't spend your gems for speeding up anything. . And you'll get enough gems to buy 5th builder in th8.. Gud Luck!!

- - - Updated - - -



it_waaznt_me said:


> So trying to get rid of this addiction. Disabled the notification yesterday and havent checked once till now. So far so good.



There's an easy way. Just un install


----------



## Minion (Jan 31, 2016)

icebags said:


> how can i push to crystal masters ! i am only TH5, they just crash through my village like walking on paddyfields !
> 
> i will just have to wait it out i guess !



TH9 is where when your defense can protect your base so have patience it takes almost 1 yr to get me into th9 from th5.


----------



## icebags (Jan 31, 2016)

^ well i got promoted to TH6, and still need 35 gems to get 4th builder - so 1 week more i guess.

meanwhile i climbed down to bronze-1 league from silver-1 and guess what happened, a barber king just set foot in my lawn for the first time, that too in bronze league.


----------



## Minion (Jan 31, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ well i got promoted to TH6, and still need 35 gems to get 4th builder - so 1 week more i guess.
> 
> meanwhile i climbed down to bronze-1 league from silver-1 and guess what happened, a barber king just set foot in my lawn for the first time, that too in bronze league.



Go to gold 2.You will get better loot.


----------



## Shah (Jan 31, 2016)

icebags said:


> meanwhile i climbed down to bronze-1 league from silver-1 and guess what happened, a barber king just set foot in my lawn for the first time, that too in bronze league.



 I am TH6 too. I often get attacked by TH7/TH8 with dragons and barbarian king in Silver I. 



icebags said:


> ^ well i got promoted to TH6, and still need 35 gems to get 4th builder - so 1 week more i guess.


We are on the same boat I guess. I need 37 gems to buy my 4th builder.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2016)

[MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] go lower to silver 3. Most looting Th7 and 8(including me) are at Silver 1/nearabouts


----------



## Shah (Feb 2, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION] go lower to silver 3. Most looting Th7 and 8(including me) are at Silver 1/nearabouts



I have been mostly hovering around Silver III. I just made it to Silver I, trying to push to Gold III.

Actually, I am almost complete with TH6 (only defenses and collectors/mines aren't maxed). I am just trying to push trophies to see how far can I go with a TH6 (since I don't have much need to farm or save resources right now). Will go back to Silver II or III sooner or later.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2016)

You can go to literally any league with townhall 6. But you'll be 100% destroyed each time someone attacks(if you have loot too) 

Me being a mid level TH8 & Gold 2 felt high. Used to get attacked by far better bases. Not worth it.


----------



## icebags (Feb 2, 2016)

Shah said:


> We are on the same boat I guess. I need 37 gems to buy my 4th builder.



well, a gem box magically appeared in my garden ~2 days ago and i finally unlocked the builder. 

next, wait begins for 2k gems, not sure if it will take 6 months, but lets see, is there any offline retail chain sells play cards ?


----------



## Minion (Feb 3, 2016)

5th builder is not worth.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 5, 2016)

Same. Th8 midway done. I just don't think I can keep 5 builders busy at all times. Yes I don't attack much but even though it doesn't feel it worry imo


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 5, 2016)

Minion said:


> 5th builder is not worth.





thetechfreak said:


> Same. Th8 midway done. I just don't think I can keep 5 builders busy at all times. Yes I don't attack much but even though it doesn't feel it worry imo



Are you guys kidding me?? 5th builder is totally worth imo. The earlier you get, better. Also in th9, lab finishes much faster than builders. So unless you have 5, you will be stuck in th9 forever with 4 builders.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 6, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Are you guys kidding me?? 5th builder is totally worth imo. The earlier you get, better. Also in th9, lab finishes much faster than builders. So unless you have 5, you will be stuck in th9 forever with 4 builders.


I never felt the need for a 5th builder (except for the time when 1 gem boost was going on)... 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Feb 6, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Are you guys kidding me?? 5th builder is totally worth imo. The earlier you get, better. Also in th9, lab finishes much faster than builders. So unless you have 5, you will be stuck in th9 forever with 4 builders.



thanks for giving me hope ! 50 nos are found, 1950 more to go !


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 6, 2016)

Maybe you all guys are casual Farmers


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 7, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Maybe you all guys are casual Farmers


I don't farm ... I'm busy with other things in my life

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I don't farm ... I'm busy with other things in my life
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk



It only takes 3 and half mins for a raid


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> It only takes 3 and half mins for a raid


That's half time of a FIFA match  

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 10, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Maybe you all guys are casual Farmers


War farming probably is the best farming


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 10, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> War farming probably is the best farming


Well in the starting, the war was very costly and the war win bonus were very low. So the higher TH players were always in loss due to wars, even if we win.. Good old Times.!!

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Feb 11, 2016)

builders always have so busy schedule, i always felt i could use few more..... :sad_NF:


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 12, 2016)

What's the best way to loot as a mid TH8 level 4 GiBarch?


----------



## anuragingle (Feb 12, 2016)

^ try BAM, 100 barbs 60 archers 30 minions, very cheap army for collector raids. If storages are in center in compartment you can use a rage spell to get this army in the center with your king attacking as a tank

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay. Doing GiBarch these days. 60 B+ 80 A + 8 giant + 3 wb and rest goblins. Works well for most low wall bases. Getting reasonable loot in silver league too.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 13, 2016)

Do GiWiBarch.. Add few Wizs for more firepower!!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 1, 2016)

hey how are you guys? how is the clan doing? any news?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 1, 2016)

Anorion said:


> hey how are you guys? how is the clan doing? any news?



Hey, How are you? We just had our first Successful Arranged war.  That's right, we had set up a war against one of our Friend's Clan. And we hope to do it in future too, so if anyone wants to have a war with their clan, they can contact/challenge us


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 8, 2016)

How is that possible? the opponent are chosen automativally right? Or we can fight against a particular clan?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 8, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> How is that possible? the opponent are chosen automativally right? Or we can fight against a particular clan?


No not possible


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 8, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> How is that possible? the opponent are chosen automativally right? Or we can fight against a particular clan?





amit.tiger12 said:


> No not possible



I beg to differ. Normally, opponents are choosen randomly. But there's some algorithm by which it finds our perfect match. And yes, I did the math  and started the war at the same time and we matched successfully . And in few weeks, we are planning to divide the clan into two and have war with each other!!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Mar 13, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I beg to differ. Normally, opponents are choosen randomly. But there's some algorithm by which it finds our perfect match. And yes, I did the math  and started the war at the same time and we matched successfully . And in few weeks, we are planning to divide the clan into two and have war with each other!!


Remember, we tried this before ... ...let's hope will match up  

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 15, 2016)

Waiting for the arranged war within our clan. There are quite a few bases I want to attack


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 15, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Waiting for the arranged war within our clan. There are quite a few bases I want to attack



Current Cos are lazy  Have to wait a lot


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2016)

Reving this thread as I even had no clue about a CoC clan of our own  Anyway, looking forward to join.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2016)

topgear said:


> Reving this thread as I even had no clue about a CoC clan of our own  Anyway, looking forward to join.


Join join. Clan is level 9 now and halfway nesr level 10.


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

Well can i join too..  Well will be sending a request soon.. Hope i get accepted  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemes!s (May 26, 2016)

Can I join too ? my base is level 4 though :loser_NF:


----------



## Minion (May 26, 2016)

Nemes!s said:


> Can I join too ? my base is level 4 though :loser_NF:



Yes,You can just mention you are from digit.


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

Clan is closed.  Hw can i join? 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2016)

Clan is now changed to Invite Only. Don't forget to send request mentioning your digit username.


----------



## avanildutta (May 26, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Clan is now changed to Invite Only. Don't forget to send request mentioning your digit username.


Request send..  Awaiting approval.. 

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (May 26, 2016)

avanildutta said:


> Request send..  Awaiting approval..
> 
> Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk



if u take part in upcoming clan battles, don't forget to shere the outcome here.


----------



## Nemes!s (May 27, 2016)

clan closed   and my trophies 726


----------



## Minion (May 27, 2016)

Nemes!s said:


> clan closed   and my trophies 726



What is your in game name?I will tell leader to accept you.


----------



## Nemes!s (May 27, 2016)

coc name - gopi  :cool_NF: but they need to lower the acceptance trophies to let me in.


----------



## Bhargav (May 27, 2016)

Nemes!s said:


> coc name - gopi  :cool_NF: but they need to lower the acceptance trophies to let me in.



lowered trophies come in , just mention that u are from TDF


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2016)

icebags said:


> if u take part in upcoming clan battles, don't forget to shere the outcome here.



You mean friendly challenges ?


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2016)

^ sure, why not. friendly challenges are fun !


----------



## BadalGulati87 (May 28, 2016)

Hi,

I also love playing strategy games and I am basically into Clash of Kings but have tried Clash of Clans and its much better that COK. I just need some tips on how to go about the game from the start. What I mean to ask is that What are the do's and dont's I should be taking care of while I play the game right from the beginning of the game. Please help me with it.


----------



## avanildutta (May 28, 2016)

BadalGulati87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also love playing strategy games and I am basically into Clash of Kings but have tried Clash of Clans and its much better that COK. I just need some tips on how to go about the game from the start. What I mean to ask is that What are the do's and dont's I should be taking care of while I play the game right from the beginning of the game. Please help me with it.


Never use your gems for any upgrades..  Collect them to increase your builder hut's to 5.. Secondly..  Clear the obstacles around your village to collect gems..  Also never keep your laboratory idle. Always try to level up your troops in the lab..  And ya don't rush..  Dont upgrade your town hall unless all the upgrades like barrack, walls, storage, defence towers are maxed up accordingly to your town hall..  You might skip 1 or 2 gold or elixir mines and can do that later..  Still try to upgrade them also before moving to next TH level..  Thats all i can think of now. Hope it helps..  

Sent from my CP8676_I02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2016)

BadalGulati87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also love playing strategy games and I am basically into Clash of Kings but have tried Clash of Clans and its much better that COK. I just need some tips on how to go about the game from the start. What I mean to ask is that What are the do's and dont's I should be taking care of while I play the game right from the beginning of the game. Please help me with it.




Just check out the first post in this thread. I have written some of the Dos and Don'ts for the newbies. Even though Its pretty old, the basics are the same.


----------



## BadalGulati87 (May 28, 2016)

I was playing Clash of Kings. I lost my castle just like that and someone else started using it. They hacked the game idk how but have you heard of such things in COC? As I dont want to suffer once again and spend myself on something that is later going to be lost or taken by someone else.


----------



## ariftwister (May 28, 2016)

BadalGulati87 said:


> I was playing Clash of Kings. I lost my castle just like that and someone else started using it. They hacked the game idk how but have you heard of such things in COC? As I dont want to suffer once again and spend myself on something that is later going to be lost or taken by someone else.



As soon as your start your game, link your google id to the game. No one can take/hack your account and take your village. Because its tied to your Google ID/pwd. So as long as your Google ID/pwd is safe, your village is safe too.

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> ^ sure, why not. friendly challenges are fun !



Yeah they are super fun!!


----------



## Nemes!s (May 28, 2016)

BadalGulati87 said:


> I was playing Clash of Kings. I lost my castle just like that and someone else started using it. They hacked the game idk how but have you heard of such things in COC? As I dont want to suffer once again and spend myself on something that is later going to be lost or taken by someone else.



well thats not the case with coc, your coc account is your email account which u used while registering on coc.


----------



## BadalGulati87 (May 30, 2016)

I know that I had attached it and have asked for help from the GM and finally after weeks of wait they replied. And I had 4 castles so You can imagine the time I put in. I dont have a problem with the game but if this doesn't get sorted I will be very angry. I had it linked to FB.


----------



## Bhargav (May 30, 2016)

icebags said:


> if u take part in upcoming clan battles, don't forget to shere the outcome here.



Our Clan War Log


----------



## ariftwister (May 31, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Our Clan War Log


Wow... So much info! 

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (May 31, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> Our Clan War Log



yes, its a nice clan.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jun 14, 2016)

What's up guys? Reached Th9. Stopped warring for months.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 22, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> What's up guys? Reached Th9. Stopped warring for months.


We are abt to be lvl 10 clan  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> What's up guys? Reached Th9. Stopped warring for months.


Wars are the only thing that keep me going in this game.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 29, 2016)

icebags said:


> yes, its a nice clan.


Ofc it is a dam nice clan:silly_NF:


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I am darklord1011 in game, Rank 1 of India.
If you guys need pushing related tips as of TH10/11.

I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 29, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Hey guys, I am darklord1011 in game, Rank 1 of India.
> If you guys need pushing related tips as of TH10/11.
> 
> I would be glad to help you out.


Planing to join our clan?? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 29, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Hey guys, I am darklord1011 in game, Rank 1 of India.
> If you guys need pushing related tips as of TH10/11.
> 
> I would be glad to help you out.



was checking leaderboard today morning only ... didnt knew that no 1 player is in TDF also :O 

abt pushing how many attacks u do in a day to stay in legends....


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> was checking leaderboard today morning only ... didnt knew that no 1 player is in TDF also :O
> 
> abt pushing how many attacks u do in a day to stay in legends....



Hey, there is no fixed number i do over the day, at times I do 10+ attack in a day or even 3-4 a day.
There is always 1 day in season where I find no base at all.

After 5500 its mostly 3 or 4 attacks a day, rest time it keep on searching.
Minimum 8 hour search is necessary daily if you plan to go beyond 5500.

Now you may think, that is a lot or insane, but you dont need to sit in front of screen and wait for the base, you get a notification sound as soon as base shows up, so one can come back and attack.

And for staying in legends 20 cup a day is enough, which you can get done with in an hour.
Maintaining is not tough at all. Very Casual.
People even farm in legends, because in 5000-5200 range bases show up in 10-30 mins.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 29, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Hey, there is no fixed number i do over the day, at times I do 10+ attack in a day or even 3-4 a day.
> There is always 1 day in season where I find no base at all.
> 
> After 5500 its mostly 3 or 4 attacks a day, rest time it keep on searching.
> ...


8 hrs that's lot of time


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 29, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> 8 hrs that's lot of time ....BTW do miss any base ?



Yea but rare.
Maybe twice or thrice a month I miss the base.
Either too late with few seconds left on clock , or complete timeout.


----------



## Bhargav (Jun 29, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Hey, there is no fixed number i do over the day, at times I do 10+ attack in a day or even 3-4 a day.
> There is always 1 day in season where I find no base at all.
> 
> After 5500 its mostly 3 or 4 attacks a day, rest time it keep on searching.
> ...



and still most ppl are using donut bases/island base in Legends or there new meta now?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> and still most ppl are using donut bases/island base in Legends or there new meta now?



Donut is done now, rarely see it.
Island base is common since galadon featured it in the video, however, it is very easy to beat with air or valks.
Gives bowlers a tough time.

However, there are only 6-8 bases which you will see over and over in high legend.
Seeing something unique is scary at times lol.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 3, 2016)

Happy to announce that we are going to be lvl 10  clan after just a single war!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> Hey guys, I am darklord1011 in game, Rank 1 of India.
> If you guys need pushing related tips as of TH10/11.
> 
> I would be glad to help you out.



How much have you spent in game?


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jul 4, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> How much have you spent in game?



XD

The most common question I get haha.

Around 50k over the span of 2 years.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 5, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> XD
> 
> The most common question I get haha.
> 
> Around 50k over the span of 2 years.


Wtf 50k on a game??  

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 6, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Wtf 50k on a game??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



The price for Staying in top!! You didn't expect this !?

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] We hit Level 10 and no post about that here??? 

- - - Updated - - -

Also update the OP with Level 10 Screenshot. Current one is Level 5


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 6, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> The price for Staying in top!! You didn't expect this !?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] We hit Level 10 and no post about that here???
> ...


No never 50k on a single game hell no!!
BTW I posted about our clans lvl10 hit

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Jul 6, 2016)

$50k or Rupee 50k ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> $50k or Rupee 50k ?


Wtf bro.... $50k are you Joking?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jul 8, 2016)

icebags said:


> $50k or Rupee 50k ?



Rupees


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 8, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Wtf bro.... $50k are you Joking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



Jorge Yao a player who dominated Global Leaderboar spent as much as $250 a week.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 8, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Jorge Yao a player who dominated Global Leaderboar spent as much as $250 a week.


These guys are mad  

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Jul 8, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> These guys are mad
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



If i were to say, 50k is still a fraction of what some Indian legends have spent. 

Not mad, it doesn't matter to them. Most belong to business families or run their own empire.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2016)

And I thought P2W MMORPG games suck the money out of people


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 8, 2016)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> If i were to say, 50k is still a fraction of what some Indian legends have spent.
> 
> Not mad, it doesn't matter to them. Most belong to business families or run their own empire.


Yes.. If there are some rich people or  they earn from game like many YouTubers

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## anuragingle (Jul 8, 2016)

And thts why supercell is valued at 5 billion $

Wonder how many other indian startups or IT companies are valued at 5 bill$

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 8, 2016)

I never spent a penny in game... 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 27, 2016)

WE DID IT MIGHTY LEGENDS. THE PERFECT WAR  60/60

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/Screenshot_2016-07-26-21-36-42.png

Well done everyone.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 30, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> WE DID IT MIGHTY LEGENDS. THE PERFECT WAR  60/60
> 
> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/Screenshot_2016-07-26-21-36-42.png
> 
> Well done everyone.


Well done my bois!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, guys finally I started playing 

First, I am not able to find Mighty Legends clan. There is no such clan in search result.

Also, I didn't have an idea of gems, so wasted all of it in speeding up the upgrades.  Now stuck with 2 builders.

What is _CoC village name_ in Doc which i have to fill out in the #OP ?

How do I go ahead in creating my defense ? I mean walls and wall. A bit confused.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

if you are still at the beginning stage then better create a new account and then continue from there and don't use gems this time. 
start upgrading defensive buildings and then upgrade your troops and walls parallely. 
you can also do like upgrade troops, do lots of loot, and then upgrade defense. different upgrades priority at different town hall levels. Suppose If at TH 7 or TH8 then upgrade air defense first cause everyone uses dragons that time. 
also, after TH8, focus on upgrading walls more. Also, walls are the costliest in the game, so i will suggest to upgrade walls at last, when you have done all your upgrades at each town hall.


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ok, guys finally I started playing
> 
> First, I am not able to find Mighty Legends clan. There is no such clan in search result.
> 
> ...



Start again don't use gem this time.

upgrade troops first.

Keep upgrading defense.

Then walls.

Once all are upgraded upgrade townhall.

Read first post in this thread.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ok, guys finally I started playing
> 
> First, I am not able to find Mighty Legends clan. There is no such clan in search result.
> 
> ...






> First, I am not able to find Mighty Legends clan. There is no such clan in search result.


use clan code which is #GJ9URVQ , in order to join the clan u must hav to rebuild the clan castle 



> Also, I didn't have an idea of gems, so wasted all of it in speeding up the upgrades.  Now stuck with 2 builders.


Start game again  , gems shd spend only on builders 



> How do I go ahead in creating my defense ? I mean walls and wall. A bit confused.


till th 6 anything is better but make sure to build and max everything is each TH before going in next one , that includes wall all defenses troops spells collectors ...
if u have any other questions feel free to ask


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

Also, forgot to mention, I always upgraded gold mines and elixir pumps first. you can also do same. initially till TH6 you will be mostly dependent on those, after that its all about loot.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Right now, I am in TH4 upgrade process (already initiated last night). But going by suggestions I will start from scratch now.

Also, regarding upgrading the troops, I suppose that's done from Laboratory & Barracks, right?

And yeah, I did read the #OP.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Ok, guys finally I started playing
> 
> First, I am not able to find Mighty Legends clan. There is no such clan in search result.
> 
> ...


Just follow as others said and our mighty leader  [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] will open the clan and reduce trophy count.. While searching make sure to turn off "Only clans i can join" GL


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Right now, I am in TH4 upgrade process (already initiated last night). But going by suggestions I will start from scratch now.
> 
> Also, regarding upgrading the troops, I suppose that's done from Laboratory & Barracks, right?
> 
> And yeah, I did read the #OP.



You upgrade toops in lab and train them in barracks!


----------



## icebags (Aug 1, 2016)

unlocked 5th builder, took 6 months to do so, 1st feb -1st aug. :sleeping2_NF:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2016)

icebags said:


> unlocked 5th builder, took 6 months to do so, 1st feb -1st aug. :sleeping2_NF:



6 months !! :dizzy_NF:


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

icebags said:


> unlocked 5th builder, took 6 months to do so, 1st feb -1st aug. :sleeping2_NF:



I'm still shy of 959 gems to do so.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2016)

topgear said:


> I'm still shy of 959 gems to do so.



5th builder is useless unless you spend more time in loot.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

Minion said:


> 5th builder is useless unless you spend more time in loot.


Yep.Have 4000 gems still no 5 th Hut will buy if its needed only


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Yep.Have 4000 gems still no 5 th Hut will buy if its needed only


If you have 4K gems, there's no reason not to spend them for 5th builder!! What are you saving them for?? Duh!!!

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> What is _CoC village name_ in Doc which i have to fill out in the #OP ?



Since others have answered all of your questions,  this doc is no longer maintained  so no use in filling it!! Just ping here if you wanna join our clan and our whatsapp group!! you will be added!!

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> If this game comes to WP, i will definitely join.
> Till that time, ciao.
> 
> Playing as part of a clan towards a common goal, is a great feeling.



Year 2020 still [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] is waiting for this game in WP   

You own Droid now, why not start playing now??


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> If you have 4K gems, there's no reason not to spend them for 5th builder!! What are you saving them for?? Duh!!!


Will buy after reaching TH9!:cool_NF:


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2016)

Minion said:


> 5th builder is useless unless you spend more time in loot.



Usually I spent pretty decent time in looting .. 5 - 6 raids a day. I'm so full of resources that I wish I could have 2 labs and 5 builders at-least


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 2, 2016)

topgear said:


> Usually I spent pretty decent time in looting .. 5 - 6 raids a day. I'm so full of resources that I wish I could have 2 labs and 5 builders at-least



come to th10


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Since others have answered all of your questions,  this doc is no longer maintained  so no use in filling it!! Just ping here if you wanna join our clan and our whatsapp group!! you will be added!!



Yes, I want to join. Whom to PM ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 2, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, I want to join. Whom to PM ?


How much trophy you have..?
Wait whatsapp or clan?
PM your no.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 2, 2016)

topgear said:


> Usually I spent pretty decent time in looting .. 5 - 6 raids a day. I'm so full of resources that I wish I could have 2 labs and 5 builders at-least



In lower THs, you wish you had more builders. But in Higher THs, you wish you had less builders!! True Story!!

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, I want to join. Whom to PM ?



If you want to join our clan, just mention your trophy count here, our clan's trophy requirements will be temporarily reduced for you. If you wanna join our whatsapp group too, just PM any of the active members and you will be added swiftly!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 2, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> How much trophy you have..?
> Wait whatsapp or clan?
> PM your no.





ariftwister said:


> If you want to join our clan, just mention your trophy count here, our clan's trophy requirements will be temporarily reduced for you. If you wanna join our whatsapp group too, just PM any of the active members and you will be added swiftly!!



I started playing game yesterday. I don't even know how to collect trophies. Have zero trophies as of now.



Spoiler



*imgur.com/kZcbHe7.jpg


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> Year 2020 still @Flash is waiting for this game in WP
> 
> You own Droid now, why not start playing now??


Don't have patience to play these slow-paced games..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I started playing game yesterday. I don't even know how to collect trophies. Have zero trophies as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you rebuild the clan castle,Then only you can join clans.To gain trophies you must train troops and attack.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I started playing game yesterday. I don't even know how to collect trophies. Have zero trophies as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you are under 3 days of Initial Shield, Just wait for it to end, and then start attacking others. Attack other players and you can gain their trophies and some of their loot!!

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Don't have patience to play these slow-paced games..



Its not slow paced as you think. It depends on how you choose to play it!!


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Some play for war only some play for loot only and some play coz it's a part of their life now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2016)

I mostly only play for war these days. Just not enough time to play it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Have you rebuild the clan castle,Then only you can join clans.To gain trophies you must train troops and attack.



Yes, I have rebuilt it and also joined a clan to see how it works.



ariftwister said:


> I think you are under 3 days of Initial Shield, Just wait for it to end, and then start attacking others. Attack other players and you can gain their trophies and some of their loot!!



Oh, I didn't know that I had to wait. Actually, I never went into attacking others as I confused 75 gold it asks with gems. Now I have 84 trophies. I will loot as of now and attack after my 3 day shield ends. Thanks.

BTW how many trophies do you guys require to take me into clan ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, I have rebuilt it and also joined a clan to see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0 trophies.. Just tell me you IGN


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> 0 trophies.. Just tell me you IGN



I don't have one. Is it necessary ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> I don't have one. Is it necessary ?


Asked your in game name
Edit got it from they screenshot
Done now join.. Mention you are from digit


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Asked your in game name
> Edit got it from they screenshot
> Done now join.. Mention you are from digit



Oh, I thought you are asking about that IGN website nick. Such short lingos


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Oh, I thought you are asking about that IGN website nick. Such short lingos


Oh sorry .. Reduced trophy to 0.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 3, 2016)

[MENTION]dashing.sujay [/MENTION]

Welcome to the clan mate

there are some clan rules u need to know  , u can find the Link for rules in clan description 

one more thing there is a war option in ur profile go RED for now dont join untill u are MAX th 6 

and also dont do any troop donation since u have low lvl troop if u do ppl ll get angry so dont do any thing till i have lvl 5 arch wiz etc .....


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 3, 2016)

rules  Mighty Legends Clan Rules - Google Docs


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Yes, I have rebuilt it and also joined a clan to see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay.. Lemme refresh you some of the clash routines!!

You can play this game in two ways - aggressively and passively.
1) Aggressive : Attack others and take their loots, their trophies and strengthen your base. You don't care for the shield and always break it when ever you have chance. Of course you are gonna loose some of your loot and trophies but since you are always raiding others, the loss is meager when compared to the gain. You need to be active and spend more time in game. Give priority to troop upgrades rather than mines or collectors.


2) Passive : Attack others only when you are not under shield. Rely on Collectors and mines income rather than attacking others. Since you accumulate loot at very low rate, your base will have less loot and hence you will be attacked less. Have peace!! No need to spend more time in game. Just note the time when your shield is gonna end and log in just before that time, collect your resource!! 

Find which one suits you the most and then I can give you more tips on that!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2016)

I think there are many misconceptions among newer players. I don't understand who taught them these. It's clearly visible when people attack in wars and don't even snipe before leaving main CC troops.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 4, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> I think there are many misconceptions among newer players. I don't understand who taught them these. It's clearly visible when people attack in wars and don't even snipe before leaving main CC troops.



Simple, they are new to the game, since the tutorial only covers the utmost basic, its understandable that the newbies struggle in attacking n wars!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 4, 2016)

[MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]- I 'll currently go with attacking style as I can give good time to the game these days. Plus, the real fun is not in sitting and waiting for shield to expire.

I'm collecting resources at the moment (plus attacking wars of course) because troops upgrade huge elixir and I haven't been able to collect that much (will be done by tonight).


----------



## icebags (Aug 4, 2016)

i only go attacking once in a few weeks though, that too when shields run out. :yawn2_NF:

is there any way to mark people inactive in the clan ? cause some of our clan member go into hibernation every now and then, and its a nuisance to find warring members absent in war. .....


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 5, 2016)

ask them to change from "in war" to "out" (dont remember exact words) before goin into hibernation. Apart from that, i dont think there is any other way to know if someone is currently active or not


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2016)

any good guide on funneling ??


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 5, 2016)

topgear said:


> any good guide on funneling ??


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> i only go attacking once in a few weeks though, that too when shields run out. :yawn2_NF:
> 
> is there any way to mark people inactive in the clan ? cause some of our clan member go into hibernation every now and then, and its a nuisance to find warring members absent in war. .....



Yup.. Ask them to change the War opt in/ Opt out button for their willingness to go into war. To find if a member is active or inactive, you can check their base and if the mines/elixir pump is full or halfway full (depending on their mines/pump level) you can find out how long were they absent!!

- - - Updated - - -



Bhargav said:


>



Good Ones Arsenal!!

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION]- I 'll currently go with attacking style as I can give good time to the game these days. Plus, the real fun is not in sitting and waiting for shield to expire.
> 
> I'm collecting resources at the moment (plus attacking wars of course) because troops upgrade huge elixir and I haven't been able to collect that much (will be done by tonight).



Okay.. So in order to get more loot from others, use the BArch (Barbarians+Archers) combo. Since they are cheap and quick to train, you will have massive amount of loot in very short time.

Also attack the base which has loot from the Collectors/mines rather than the base which has loot from the storage- Because, the maximum amount of loot that can be taken from storage is only 10% of the storage but 50% of loot can be taken from the mines and Collectors. So look for the bases which has filled collectors and mines. Since almost and always mines and collectors are kept outside of the walls, they are very fairly easy to loot them.

*i.imgur.com/XXfdKV4.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 6, 2016)

> Okay.. So in order to get more loot from others, use the BArch (Barbarians+Archers) combo. Since they are cheap and quick to train, you will have massive amount of loot in very short time.



The problem with these units is that they attack the whatever comes first in their range and get killed shot by canons, mortars or the likes. That's why I am forced to use giants. My current camp capacity is 60, so I take 10 giants, 8 goblins and 1 wall breaker. First I release 5 giants on one side canon/mortar, and 5 on other side. Then after all the defence equipment of the opponent is destroyed/engaged on giants, I release goblins. The best part of goblins I like is that they not only loot very fast, their speed helps me get 100% well within time.




> Also attack the base which has loot from the Collectors/mines rather than the base which has loot from the storage- Because, the maximum amount of loot that can be taken from storage is only 10% of the storage but 50% of loot can be taken from the mines and Collectors. So look for the bases which has filled collectors and mines. Since almost and always mines and collectors are kept outside of the walls, they are very fairly easy to loot them.



If that's the case, then shouldn't I keep storages outside and collectors/miners inside ? Someone from clan on the first day asked me to do the opposite.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 6, 2016)

^dont deploy giants like that, then they die very soon. Deploy all 10 of them at the same place. they will penetrate into the village a bit faster and will be engaged lil longer. then you can deploy goblins.

And BArch combo is very good actually. But they work only on certain kind of villages. Skip difficult villages. BArch is most affective when mortars are just near the edges so that it can be taken out quickly, and most important, if the base is inactive. I used to use BArch with inactive villages, I never loot lesser than 1lakh but that comes with lot of patience. 

If you want to try BArch, then deploy 10-15 barbarians so that defenseive buildings concentrate on barbarians and immediately deploy archers to take out the defensive building which is attacking barbarians or anything which barbarians are trying to destroy. At the end They might not be able to destroy whole village but you can get trophies and most importantly loot. Remember, deploy barbarians, back them up with archers.

I will suggest you to keep storage inside and mines&collectors outside the walls


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 6, 2016)

hey   [MENTION=86068]dashing.sujay[/MENTION] 

this might help u 



ofc ur troop lvl ll be lower then this but u can get idea


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey guys back after a long time can u add me in this clan my coc ID is Jack Sparrow th8


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 6, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Hey guys back after a long time can u add me in this clan my coc ID is Jack Sparrow th8


If you are active you're welcome.. 
How much trophy you have.


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 6, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> If you are active you're welcome..
> How much trophy you have.



Yeah im active btw i have 1498 trophies.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 6, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Yeah im active btw i have 1498 trophies.


Ohk great your IGN?


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 6, 2016)

What is IGN man ? Btw Im from kerala too

- - - Updated - - -

Jack Sparrow®# Btw Im from kerala too

- - - Updated - - -

Jack Sparrow®# is my IGN.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> If you are active you're welcome..
> How much trophy you have.



Yeah im active btw i have 1498 trophies.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> The problem with these units is that they attack the whatever comes first in their range and get killed shot by canons, mortars or the likes. That's why I am forced to use giants. My current camp capacity is 60, so I take 10 giants, 8 goblins and 1 wall breaker. First I release 5 giants on one side canon/mortar, and 5 on other side. Then after all the defence equipment of the opponent is destroyed/engaged on giants, I release goblins. The best part of goblins I like is that they not only loot very fast, their speed helps me get 100% well within time.




Well, with BARCH, you do have to watch out for Mortars because they can kill your whole group of troops in one shot (Splash damage). If you are comfortable with what are making, then I suggest you to stick to it!!



dashing.sujay said:


> If that's the case, then shouldn't I keep storages outside and collectors/miners inside ? Someone from clan on the first day asked me to do the opposite.



That person is correct, because, as soon as you collect the loot from your mines/pumps, then that loot is transferred to your storages. So, only when you are inactive (don't have time to collect them) you loose the loot from mines/pumps, and since you are gonna be active, you won't leave much of the loot in pump/mines to worry about them.


----------



## icebags (Aug 6, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> ask them to change from "in war" to "out" (dont remember exact words) before goin into hibernation. Apart from that, i dont think there is any other way to know if someone is currently active or not





ariftwister said:


> Yup.. Ask them to change the War opt in/ Opt out button for their willingness to go into war. To find if a member is active or inactive, you can check their base and if the mines/elixir pump is full or halfway full (depending on their mines/pump level) you can find out how long were they absent!!



yup, not that people are not told to pres that button, but sometimes forcing is felt necessary, cause they just vanish from the scene.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> yup, not that people are not told to pres that button, but sometimes forcing is felt necessary, cause they just vanish from the scene.



Just follow our clan's procedure. We don't take new members to war, unless they are active in chat and prove themselves by posting any attack replies. If not we don't take them in war regardless of their war status. Of course, for older member we follow the war status button!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2016)

guys,  I would like to join this clan. Please reduce the trophies required to join!


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 9, 2016)

rijinpk1 said:


> guys,  I would like to join this clan. Please reduce the trophies required to join!



on which th lvl are u ? whats ur IGN


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Currently on th9. And by the way what is IGN?


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 9, 2016)

rijinpk1 said:


> Currently on th9. And by the way what is IGN?



IGN = in game name 

how much trophies u have


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> IGN = in game name
> 
> how much trophies u have



IGN is RIJIN PK. thanks for the info.
currently the trophy count  is at 2100.


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 9, 2016)

rijinpk1 said:


> IGN is RIJIN PK. thanks for the info.
> currently the trophy count  is at 2100.



try now 

and also all general info of clan and all rules are in a link in clan description
or 
go tiny.cc/MightyLegends


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 9, 2016)

Bhargav said:


> try now
> 
> and also all general info of clan and all rules are in a link in clan description
> or
> go tiny.cc/MightyLegends



thanks for taking me in 
will look into it!


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 11, 2016)

rijinpk1 said:


> guys,  I would like to join this clan. Please reduce the trophies required to join!


You are very old player right?? I remember you posting in this thread during our Clan's inception. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2132 using Tapatalk


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> You are very old player right?? I remember you posting in this thread during our Clan's inception.



It is only about an year and a month since I started playing this game!


----------



## mitraark (Oct 17, 2016)

Any openings in the clan ? 

IGN: mitraark, playing since August. TH7 moving towards max.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 17, 2016)

mitraark said:


> Any openings in the clan ?
> 
> IGN: mitraark, playing since August. TH7 moving towards max.


Yes there are openings. Just mention you are from tdf and you'll be accepted. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 17, 2016)

mitraark said:


> Any openings in the clan ?
> 
> IGN: mitraark, playing since August. TH7 moving towards max.


How much trophy you have ..? We will reduce it for you. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## VladGets (Nov 2, 2016)

Well done, SuperCell !!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

We should try arranging a friendly war. No other clan players/leaders browsing?


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 5, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> We should try arranging a friendly war. No other clan players/leaders browsing?


Post war stories like you used to do in past.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2016)

101gamzer said:


> Post war stories like you used to do in past.



hahah, ok. I'll start from the next war again maybe. Got some work in the next couple of days.


----------



## Subhankar Mondal (Dec 12, 2016)

Friends I want to join in your Digit member's Clan.  kindly invite me.  -  SUBHANKAR 1


----------



## Bhargav (Dec 12, 2016)

Subhankar Mondal said:


> Friends I want to join in your Digit member's Clan.  kindly invite me.  -  SUBHANKAR 1



whats ur TH lvl ?
how much trophy u got ?

we cant invite u  based on ur name thats not how COC invites system works


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 1, 2017)

And its time to say good bye to  Mighty Legends and to COC.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 1, 2017)

Great and nostalgic end of 2016 for ML.

Reached Clan level 11.

Had two great wars at the end. Kudos to Arsenal (@Bhargav ) for his legendary performance.

Some very good members left including [MENTION=169037]ariftwister[/MENTION] & [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] . 

Hope to see clan reaching new heights in '17.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 3, 2017)

kaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/fNsjUwQ.jpg
> 
> *Unbeaten for the last 11 WARS... That's us... The Mighty Legends*


Those days!


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 18, 2017)

dashing.sujay said:


> Great and nostalgic end of 2016 for ML.
> 
> Reached Clan level 11.
> 
> ...



Very Nostalgic indeed!! Gud Luck for upcoming years!! Go ML !!


----------



## Bhargav (May 13, 2017)

Why No one posted this here.......


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 13, 2017)

Bhargav said:


> Why No one posted this here.......


much hype


----------



## mitraark (May 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. Any chance you guys would let me into the clan ? I know my chances are bleak because my base is rushed  sacrifice for wars for my clan at work  I won't ask to be in wars, just need some defense till I farm enough to fix my base. You can remove me if clan fills up 50/50.

Swapon Mighty
#9QJ80R8QC


----------



## mitraark (May 17, 2017)

Anyone ? btw off topic, max loot of mine.

*scontent.fdel1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18118478_10211321484090676_7875001838141977988_n.jpg?oh=82bc5ae3b47a0f5ddde2471b14f6f675&oe=597A2EF1


----------



## Bhargav (May 17, 2017)

mitraark said:


> Anyone ? btw off topic, max loot of mine.
> 
> *scontent.fdel1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18118478_10211321484090676_7875001838141977988_n.jpg?oh=82bc5ae3b47a0f5ddde2471b14f6f675&oe=597A2EF1



ll ask leaders and let u know buddy

EDIT : 
U are in , dont worry


----------



## ariftwister (May 17, 2017)

mitraark said:


> Hi everyone. Any chance you guys would let me into the clan ? I know my chances are bleak because my base is rushed  sacrifice for wars for my clan at work  I won't ask to be in wars, just need some defense till I farm enough to fix my base. You can remove me if clan fills up 50/50.
> 
> Swapon Mighty
> #9QJ80R8QC


Hop on. Lets unrush you. Don't forget to mention you are from digit forum on the join message!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 17, 2017)

you have been invited I think


----------



## mitraark (May 19, 2017)

Glad to be in the clan, thank you. 

Yeah gotta unrush myself.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2018)

To all old members of ML, we have again reached win streak of 13 after 2 years. Hoping to make a new record this war


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 17, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> To all old members of ML, we have again reached win streak of 13 after 2 years. Hoping to make a new record this war


Nice

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> To all old members of ML, we have again reached win streak of 13 after 2 years. Hoping to make a new record this war


Good to hear and good luck for all mighty legend members


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 18, 2018)

*imgur.com/a/kz9ZM
*i.imgur.com/NEGgpqT.png 
The record has been broken. It now stands at 14, hope to increase it further


----------



## Chrome Sabre (Mar 18, 2018)

Guys I want to join but trophy requirement is too much.


----------



## Chrome Sabre (Mar 18, 2018)

Here's my profile.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 18, 2018)

Chrome Sabre said:


> Here's my profile.


Your base is rushed, so didn't invite as you won't be taken in war. If you unrush your base in future, just put a message here, we'd gladly invite you.


----------



## Futureized (Mar 21, 2018)

_Clash Of Clans_ gets an update this spring, and it features several balance tweaks, more Magic Items and a brand-new feature called The Trader. etc. etc. 

But realy COC is working, 2-5 years ago unsure exactly, kids in my apartment just stucked to this game.. 
Inspite of badminton/tennis/football/cricket and 1 more thing allowed in soceity.. 

But now, everyone killed COC.. ? Its dead even company will move on this 4th quarter.. (as some insider web report)


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2018)

Futureized said:


> _Clash Of Clans_ gets an update this spring, and it features several balance tweaks, more Magic Items and a brand-new feature called The Trader. etc. etc.
> 
> But realy COC is working, 2-5 years ago unsure exactly, kids in my apartment just stucked to this game..
> Inspite of badminton/tennis/football/cricket and 1 more thing allowed in soceity..
> ...


Kehna kya chahte ho??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitraark (Mar 22, 2018)

Futureized said:


> _Clash Of Clans_ gets an update this spring, and it features several balance tweaks, more Magic Items and a brand-new feature called The Trader. etc. etc.
> 
> But realy COC is working, 2-5 years ago unsure exactly, kids in my apartment just stucked to this game..
> Inspite of badminton/tennis/football/cricket and 1 more thing allowed in soceity..
> ...



100% agree bro


----------



## RohanM (Jun 20, 2018)

How do I miss this thread, lol.
My clan just reached lvl 8 with win streak of 24, since then we are on war break..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2018)

RohanM said:


> How do I miss this thread, lol.
> My clan just reached lvl 8 with win streak of 24, since then we are on war break..


Good, we just crossed 400 wins


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 22, 2020)

Clan is still up, if anyone wants to join


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Clan is still up, if anyone wants to join


Surprised still anyone still plays this game to be honest. I remember the exodus after the builders island upgrade. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitraark (Sep 28, 2020)

gagan_kumar said:


> Clan is still up, if anyone wants to join




I have been sober for over 1 year now, don't want to go back.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 28, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Surprised still anyone still plays this game to be honest. I remember the exodus after the builders island upgrade.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Maybe due to lockdown

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 24, 2021)

This game makes me feel so old. 8 years?? dang


----------



## Neo (Mar 25, 2021)

Yah soon we will be married with kids and other kids will call us uncle


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 25, 2021)

An uncle playing COC would be cooler than an uncle not playing COC.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 25, 2021)

Neo said:


> Yah soon we will be married with kids and other kids will call us uncle



me who got married and now a dad


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2021)

ariftwister said:


> This game makes me feel so old. 8 years?? dang


but i am still not able to finish it yet. only at TH10, still long way to go.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2021)

I quit after the last update with maxed heroes and maxed th13.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 30, 2021)

icebags said:


> but i am still not able to finish it yet. only at TH10, still long way to go.


There's no endgame my friend


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 21, 2021)

Guys, happy to share that clan has set a best streak of 17 now.

PS: Posting on TDF after don't know how many years. There was a time when I used to spend 12 hours a day on TDF.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> *imgur.com/a/kz9ZM
> *i.imgur.com/NEGgpqT.png
> The record has been broken. It now stands at 14, hope to increase it further


Apparently, old streak was 14. Hopefully, the current streak increases much more.


----------

